# This girl needs to bottle her scalp sebum and sell it.



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

...Because this growth is phenomenal! Jaw bone length to arm pit length in 2 months! 

IDK if she's as famous here as she is on many other hair forums but I had to share. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfF4BrcBhAI&list=UUpdZwwbqjQr0Jg9hYdT8Wjg&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Jul 12, 2012)

lol I remember her. I think she has some doubters.


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh i thought she was the Jamacian girl with the long wavy/curly weave and grey eyes that said it was her own hair and everyone hated her!


----------



## curlycoquette (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Tamster (Jul 12, 2012)

oh ok


----------



## Damaged but not out (Jul 12, 2012)

It is the Jamaican, possible weave with possible light eye contacts from FL


Still boring as fluck too.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> Tanesha! Apparently she scammed a few people! You would know though OP cos you're from BHM...




 I'm a reformed Tanesha basher.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hair hairline is perfect. God really took his time on that one...


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 12, 2012)

Damaged but not out said:


> It is the Jamaican, possible weave with possible light eye contacts from FL
> 
> 
> Still boring as fluck too.


Oh thats her? BHM tore her a new arse hole!


----------



## snillohsss (Jul 12, 2012)

I swear folks LOVE this chick.


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> Tanesha! Apparently she scammed a few people! You would know though OP cos you're from BHM...


she was selling something? Oh lawdy!


----------



## getoffmylawn (Jul 12, 2012)

Idk it looks real to me but really dry and oddly cut.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 12, 2012)

getoffmylawn said:
			
		

> Idk it looks real to me but really dry and oddly cut.



She look like she got that cut the Asian women be getting with no particular unified length just choppy


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> Hair hairline is perfect. God really took his time on that one...




Celebrity Seaborne must have apprenticed God when he made that one.


----------



## barbiesocialite (Jul 12, 2012)

Didn't SerenavanderWoodsen say this is the girl that's a liar?


----------



## getoffmylawn (Jul 12, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> She look like she got that cut the Asian women be getting with no particular unified length just choppy



 yeah an anime hairstyle I guess


----------



## chantall214 (Jul 12, 2012)

But her hair wasn't jaw length when she "cut" it, it was close to her shoulders.
January
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gri4mBcM9Ys 
 I think it's her real hair this time. In this video you can see her comb it without hearing any mysterious snags lol!
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PwlIesutffQ


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> Why is she in ET?



This thread is gonna be pure entertainment. People wanna believe her lies so bad. 

Gurugossip exposed her pretty badly. It was no mistaking it but people were still riding for her.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 12, 2012)

So what did people believe about her??? I never watched her videos, but I remember a thread about her so I peeped a few. Seems like she used to wear weaves, then took the weaves out and said she cut her hair? What else is there to her story?


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 12, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> So what did people believe about her??? I never watched her videos, but I remember a thread about her so I peeped a few. Seems like she used to wear weaves, then took the weaves out and said she cut her hair? What else is there to her story?


I think she lied about her hair, eyes and accent...and they went in on her.
She would have an accent in one video and in the next it would be gone...


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 12, 2012)

asummertyme said:


> I think she lied about her hair, eyes and accent...and they went in on her.
> She would have an accent in one video and in the next it would be gone...



 wow.


----------



## hannan (Jul 12, 2012)

Tell me how I knew you were gonna put one of her video up! I'm in tears.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jul 12, 2012)

On Guru Gossip (those people are INSANE CIA/FBI) they got pictures (from Taniesha own YT videos) where she bends down and you can see the tracks in her hair in the back. How they got those frames from the video is beyond me. 

Although it is her natural hair texture that is not her hair length. You can see where her hair stops in her pictures esp where it’s curly, that it is about CB length. She sews the tracks on braids in the back and leaves a lot of her real hair out (sides, front and crown). Plus she always says her eyes are real...but she stays having that cocked fish eye syndrome that BBS contacts give. 

If you will lie about your eyes being real you will lie about your hair, that's how I feel. Her BMW is not hers, she is not a RN and her house is not what she said its worth. Lies, Lies and more Lies. Plus GG says she has been bleaching and by the photo evidence they have on there... Sad! Along with the Nessi Product Scam and her Jamaican accent coming and going...nothing about that girl is real.


----------



## Tamster (Jul 12, 2012)

MsBoinglicious said:
			
		

> On Guru Gossip (those people are INSANE CIA/FBI) they got pictures (from Taniesha own YT videos) where she bends down and you can see the tracks in her hair in the back. How they got those frames from the video is beyond me.
> 
> Although it is her natural hair texture that is not her hair length. You can see where her hair stops in her pictures esp where it’s curly, that it is about CB length. She sews the tracks on braids in the back and leaves a lot of her real hair out (sides, front and crown). Plus she always says her eyes are real...but she stays having that cocked fish eye syndrome that BBS contacts give.
> 
> If you will lie about your eyes being real you will lie about your hair, that's how I feel. Her BMW is not hers, she is not a RN and her house is not what she said its worth. Lies, Lies and more Lies. Plus GG says she has been bleaching and by the photo evidence they have on there... Sad! Along with the Nessi Product Scam and her Jamaican accent coming and going...nothing about that girl is real.



Lawd! Guru gossip is cray... They are good though lol. They even had a frame where her contact slipped  clear as day.

Lmfao more bleaching.... Oh noes lol.


----------



## greenbees (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^ Links please??  I want the tea!


----------



## PretteePlease (Jul 12, 2012)

i recall a link on here where they had the lacefront her or her boyfriend ordered from ebay i think it was in OT  then again it might have been another forum


----------



## Tiye (Jul 12, 2012)

I didn't follow the link but I think I know who it is coz I remember when she was talked about on BHM. The title of this thread is just gross btw. I wouldn't buy someone else's sebum if it was guaranteed to grow hair 12 inches in a week. smh


----------



## HoneyCurlz (Jul 12, 2012)

She's pretty but her hair looks a mess. It looks like a track has been placed in the back...oh and it most def looks like contacts that are in her eyes. 

Some people are just compulsive liars for no reason.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Jul 12, 2012)

MsBoinglicious said:


> On Guru Gossip (those people are INSANE CIA/FBI) they got pictures (from Taniesha own YT videos) where she bends down and you can see the tracks in her hair in the back. How they got those frames from the video is beyond me.
> 
> Although it is her natural hair texture that is not her hair length. You can see where her hair stops in her pictures esp where it’s curly, that it is about CB length. She sews the tracks on braids in the back and leaves a lot of her real hair out (sides, front and crown). Plus she always says her eyes are real...but she stays having that cocked fish eye syndrome that BBS contacts give.
> 
> If you will lie about your eyes being real you will lie about your hair, that's how I feel. Her BMW is not hers, she is not a RN and her house is not what she said its worth. Lies, Lies and more Lies. Plus GG says she has been bleaching and by the photo evidence they have on there... Sad! Along with the Nessi Product Scam and her Jamaican accent coming and going...nothing about that girl is real.


 


Link please


----------



## intergalacticartist (Jul 12, 2012)

Why are you lying though?


----------



## sharifeh (Jul 12, 2012)

wow weave, fake eyes and bleaching all in one!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 12, 2012)

barbiesocialite said:


> Didn't @SerenavanderWoodsen say this is the girl that's a liar?



 yes that's her !


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 12, 2012)

Off to go find this site!


MsBoinglicious said:


> On* Guru Gossip *(those people are INSANE CIA/FBI) they got pictures (from Taniesha own YT videos) where she bends down and you can see the tracks in her hair in the back. How they got those frames from the video is beyond me.
> 
> Although it is her natural hair texture that is not her hair length. You can see where her hair stops in her pictures esp where it’s curly, that it is about CB length. She sews the tracks on braids in the back and leaves a lot of her real hair out (sides, front and crown). Plus she always says her eyes are real...but she stays having that cocked fish eye syndrome that BBS contacts give.
> 
> If you will lie about your eyes being real you will lie about your hair, that's how I feel. Her BMW is not hers, she is not a RN and her house is not what she said its worth. Lies, Lies and more Lies. Plus GG says she has been bleaching and by the photo evidence they have on there... Sad! Along with the Nessi Product Scam and her Jamaican accent coming and going...nothing about that girl is real.


----------



## brg240 (Jul 12, 2012)

she's really pretty, it's a shame that lies about all this stuff. I mean what's the point?

edit: this is the girl some members accused other members of being jealous over right? :|


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 12, 2012)

Tiye said:


> I didn't follow the link but I think I know who it is coz I remember when she was talked about on BHM. T*he title of this thread is just gross btw.* I wouldn't buy someone else's *sebum* if it was guaranteed to grow hair 12 inches in a week. smh


----------



## cami88 (Jul 12, 2012)

I knew it was going to be her. She is such a fraud.

ETA: Anyone who believes her hair is real need only watch her 'fishtail braid' video.  (if it's still up)


----------



## RoseGolden (Jul 12, 2012)

Ooh I enjoy this girls antics. Delusional compulsive liars  .  Entertaining.

It does look like she threw a couple of tracks in the back at the bottom lol.


----------



## BeyonceCarter (Jul 12, 2012)

Why lie? Not everyone can be grey eyed.


----------



## brg240 (Jul 12, 2012)

^that's her? oops at her


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Jul 12, 2012)

But why though?


----------



## cami88 (Jul 12, 2012)

BeyonceCarter said:


> Why lie? Not everyone can be grey eyed.



I don't understand this. She's pretty the way she is, why the contacts, the weave, etc. There's nothing wrong with weave or contacts of course, but why lie about it???


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 12, 2012)

BeyonceCarter said:


> Why lie? Not everyone can be grey eyed.



Maybe those are brown contacts,for when she doesn't want to draw attention to her exoticalness?


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 12, 2012)

JerriBlank said:


> Maybe those are brown contacts,for when she doesn't want to draw attention to her exoticalness?


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> Why is she in ET?



Because she's entertaining.


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't know who this chick is but from the comments I'm reading on youtube and on here..... 

This is going to be a good thread!


----------



## brg240 (Jul 12, 2012)

i am amazed of some of the stuff people can dig up. Some people truly missed their calling.  They're doing this for free but it seems like it could be a potential side hustle.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

brg240 said:


> i am amazed of some of the stuff people can dig up. Some people truly missed their calling.  They're doing this for free but it seems like it could be a potential side hustle.



Yeah yeah all of that. I want to know where these pics came from. I saw some pics of the inside of her house (she didn't post those). Who's snooping around her poorly decorated crib and taking snap shots of the bathroom?!!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

I know there are some islanders up here..when yall talk does your accent go away depending on who you're speaking with?


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

I remember when I PM'd her a year ago and asked how much growth she gets in a month she said "between 2-4 inches" then blocked my ***.


----------



## Syrah (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> ...Because this growth is phenomenal! Jaw bone length to arm pit length in 2 months!
> 
> IDK if she's as famous here as she is on many other hair forums but I had to share.
> 
> ...


  Your avatar and siggy...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> I remember when I PM'd her a year ago and asked how much growth she gets in a month she said "between 2-4 inches" then blocked my ***.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> I meant she's not a celeb. Except in her head maybe.



 She's an internet star! Nowhere near as amazing as AndreasChoice but she's getting there.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 12, 2012)

JerriBlank said:


> Celebrity Seaborne must have apprenticed God when he made that one.



You're going straight to HELL!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> her arse was lying! Thst's why she blocked you.


You're laughing but my feelings were hurt! I made another account and asked "why did you block me" and she just said "NO" then blocked that account. WTF


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 12, 2012)

I think some people are going off on this chick.  Her hair is not a weave, it's really obvious that it's NOT .. there are sometimes I've suspected her of having maybe some added pieces but I've never seen any evidence of a full lacefront and if she IS wearing one she needs to tell us where she bought it it looks very convincing.

Secondly.. her accent is authentic.  West Indian people can turn their accent on and off when they want and depending on how they are feeling that day their accent may be stronger some days more than others.. why are people so ignorant to this and have yet to realize it is beyond me.

The only thing suspicious about this girl is her obvious contacts and her lifestyle.  I'm not getting life advice from her and I could care less about what her puts in her eyepiece and call real, it's not harming me in anyway. Why are people so keen on bringing her down


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> you were determined!!!



I needed to know! I would have made another account but I couldn't come up with any more unique email addresses or Youtube names.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 12, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> I think some people are going off on this chick.  Her hair is not a weave, it's really obvious that it's NOT .. there are sometimes I've suspected her of having maybe some added pieces but I've never seen any evidence of a full lacefront and if she IS wearing one she needs to tell us where she bought it it looks very convincing.
> 
> Secondly.. her accent is authentic.  West Indian people can turn their accent on and off when they want and depending on how they are feeling that day their accent may be stronger some days more than others.. why are people so ignorant to this and have yet to realize it is beyond me.
> 
> The only thing suspicious about this girl is her obvious contacts and her lifestyle.  I'm not getting life advice from her and I could care less about what her puts in her eyepiece and call real, it's not harming me in anyway. Why are people so keen on bringing her down


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> I can't believe you're comparing her to Andreas choice! I like Andrea.



I cant believe I said it either. lol. Did you notice shes starting to copy Andreas mannerisms?


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 12, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


>



Clearly it really vindicates people here, on BHM and on Guru Gossip (which is a really trashy desperate website) to smash down everything this girl does because she lied about the natural colour of her iris 






Do you.

ETA: And I swear half the reason people are doubting the authenticity of her hair is because she is of a darker complexion and is not obviously mixed  ...


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 12, 2012)

I saw this thread and didn't think anything of it..didn't even click on the video. Now that I see it's Tanisha..let me get to reading. This chick is pure f*ckery at it's finest.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> I know there are some islanders up here..when yall talk does your accent go away depending on who you're speaking with?



Yes.

At work, little to no accent.

With family, accent is automatically more pronounced...slip in and out of patois words.

It's not conscious, it's just the way it is...I don't have to think about it. I can have two people by my side and switch in and out with each of them.

There are times when I will conciously jump into using more Jamaican terms...etc, because of who I am around. 

All the West Indians I know...do the same.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> I know there are some islanders up here..when yall talk does your accent go away depending on who you're speaking with?



yes... I can turn it on and off depending on my audience

but what I don't get is why she needs to lie about all that stuff... she is pretty naturally....anyways I don't get some people.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

BackToMyRoots said:


> Yes.
> 
> At work, little to no accent.
> 
> ...



My dad does that. He'll talk to everyone "normal" but when he's with family he goes all Sean Paul on me. 


So maybe Tanesha isnt lying about the accent. She may be in a area populated with valley white girls or shes emulating what she hears on Youtube.


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 12, 2012)

ill...i dont want her sebum


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

FemmeCreole said:


> yes... I can turn it on and off depending on my audience
> 
> but what I don't get is why she needs to lie about all that stuff... she is pretty naturally....anyways I don't get some people.





Did she ever really come out and say that her eyes were truly grey?


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 12, 2012)

sylver2 said:


> ill...i dont want her sebum


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jul 12, 2012)

BackToMyRoots said:


> Yes.
> 
> At work, little to no accent.
> 
> ...


yep.... it's weird when you actually think about it but you're not even conscious of it while doing it.


----------



## RoseGolden (Jul 12, 2012)

Even her mannerisms are just so fake.  The way she talks (not necessarily her accent) and just everything lol.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> Is she? Isn't she a bit dull?




 she is but I keep going back for more.

Mark my words...shes going to start DIY YT videos in the next month or so.

I wonder what happened to her kid?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> Did she ever really come out and say that her eyes were truly grey?



je ne sais pas!  I've never heard of this girl before so I'm just going off what the posters here are saying...since some seem familiar with her.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

FemmeCreole said:


> je ne sais pas!  I've never heard of this girl before so I'm just going off what the posters here are saying...since some seem familiar with her.




Ooohhh ok. I'm only asking because I was subscribed to her when she did her first video on how to apply Eyeshadow (I think she took it down) she had her hair wavy and her eyes were dark. It's like NONE of her subscribers watch her old videos. If they did then they wouldn't be asking about her contact lenses.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> My dad does that. He'll talk to everyone "normal" but when he's with family he goes all Sean Paul on me.
> 
> 
> So maybe Tanesha isnt lying about the accent. She may be in a area populated with valley white girls or shes emulating what she hears on Youtube.



I have a little valley in me. . My so teases me sometimes. BUT I can chat di raw bawn patois. 

What i'm saying is you do develop an American accent, regional or otherwise from living here, and you can purposely try to speak without an accent, but your foreign accent doesn't vanish.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

She has an itchy blocking finger. I don't understand...I was there when she was recording with a damn brick. How dare she block me! hmph...lol


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 12, 2012)

FemmeCreole said:


> je ne sais pas!  I've never heard of this girl before so I'm just going off what the posters here are saying...since some seem familiar with her.



She said it once.. years ago when she first started and now the video is no longer up.  It's obvious they're contacts her pupils are always the same size.  After that the floodgates opened and people started accusing her of being fake.  I can understand that viewers were upset she lied.. but I mean come on, if you're gonna accuse someone of lying about their hair and accent at LEAST have some genuine proof.

People say they hear snags when she's combing her hair.. have you ever heard someone comb their hair? From most recent memory I went to yoga a couple days ago and in the changing room a white girl with dirty blonde TYPE ONE hair was combing out her head and I heard snags from my end of the changing room.  It's called knots and rough combing, stop being brand new


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

BackToMyRoots said:


> I have a little valley in me. . My so teases me sometimes. BUT I can chat di raw bawn patois.
> 
> What i'm saying is you do develop an American accent, regional or otherwise from living here, and you can purposely try to speak without an accent, but your foreign accent doesn't vanish.





I see... People were saying her accent went from Jamaican, to valley girl, to 
"NY spanish" accent. Whassatabout?


----------



## Hairsofab (Jul 12, 2012)

I never understand what makes people so riled up about her. I truly think its because she's thin, pretty, and has long hair. Which is also the reason she is so popular on youtube. I do think she adds pieces to her hair and of course she wears contacts. I can not actually watch any of her videos because she does not speak well and her voice is irksome.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> Yeah. She doesn't show him much. Did she get married? I remember 2 yrs ago she was engaged to her child's father.



I haven't noticed a ring on her finger...She's been spotted with (I think 2) different white boys in her vids.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bosinse said:


> I never understand what makes people so riled up about her. I truly think its because she's thin, pretty, and has long hair. Which is also the reason she is so popular on youtube. I do think she adds pieces to her hair and of course she wears contacts. I can not actually watch any of her videos because she does not speak well and *her voice is irksome.*



Worse that ulovemegz voice?


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> A lot of them do!!  a famous London YouTube guru once made a vid talking about her eyebrows and how she'd found the perfect threader etc etc
> 
> So I asked her who her threader was, cos her brows were laid!!!! She emailed me "there are plenty of threaders in London Darling! Don't really want to share my lady!!"
> 
> Then she blocked me!




 B-words! the whole lot of em!


----------



## Mai Tai (Jul 12, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> Clearly it really vindicates people here, on BHM and on Guru Gossip (which is a really trashy desperate website) to smash down everything this girl does because she lied about the natural colour of her iris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Welp...I'm grabbing a seat...


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 12, 2012)

I dont know this girl but what's so shocking about her in that video?her hair is "normal" and her skin is not; quoting: "too dark to be mixed " .


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> I watch megz on mute



 I got used to her voice. When I first saw her videos I thought it was some type of baby voice gimmick. Can you imagine how she sounds when she's doing the nasty with her man? *shudders*


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> I dont know this girl but what's so shocking about her in that video?her hair is "normal" and her skin is not; quoting: "too dark to be mixed " .



The growth is what's shocking. "2-4 inches a month" she says...


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> I got used to her voice. When I first saw her videos I thought it was some type of baby voice gimmick. Can you imagine how she sounds when she's doing the nasty with her man? *shudders*


 
Megz and her sister have the most whiny baby voice I have ever heard!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> Worse that ulovemegz voice?





Now megz voice  is annoying as hell!!!! And why do I feel like she hasn't always talked like that? I seriously have to watch her vids on mute or just skip them.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 12, 2012)

who remembers the "black and guido" vid she did with her bf du jour?
soooo retarded lol.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> I see... People were saying her accent went from Jamaican, to valley girl, to
> "NY spanish" accent. Whassatabout?



I have no idea who she is and haven't viewed her videos. But what I will say is, that kind of over the map fluctuation is usually when a person has a strong foreign accent and is trying to disguise. In Jamaica we call it "twanging." Or just like anyone else, she wants to sound a certain way.

My "American accent" is as authentic as my Jamaican accent. So I never have to ever try to sound like anyone or anything else but myself.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> Now megz voice  is annoying as hell!!!! And why do I feel like she hasn't always talked like that? I seriously have to watch her vids on mute or just skip them.




If my memory serves me correctly, her momma has the same voice!


----------



## Mai Tai (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> A lot of them do!!  a famous London YouTube guru once made a vid talking about her eyebrows and how she'd found the perfect threader etc etc
> 
> *So I asked her who her threader was, cos her brows were laid!!!! She emailed me "there are plenty of threaders in London Darling! Don't really want to share my lady!!" *
> 
> *Then she blocked me!*


 
That's really messed up.  I love sharing details like that with my viewers...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 12, 2012)

dasee said:


> Even her mannerisms are just so fake.  The way she talks (not necessarily her accent) and just everything lol.



yep, her entire persona comes off as an affectation, poor thing, she's not well.


----------



## RoseGolden (Jul 12, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> I dont know this girl but what's so shocking about her in that video?her hair is "normal" *and her skin is not; quoting: "too dark to be mixed "* .



She used to wear really hair that few people were convinced was really hers. Then suddenly earlier this year she "cut" her hair to shoulder length.  Its not really a stretch that she would be apl by now, but given her history and comparing the longer bottom layers to the top something is a little _off_.

And @ the bolded, I agree.   Ridiculous.  Everything is not about color.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 12, 2012)

megz looks like a baby too, she has some twin baby syndrome, i swear I've seen it before lol. doesn't her voice go shaky sometimes lol? maybe she is faking it a bit...


----------



## RoseGolden (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh Megz.  I had to unsub . Couldn't do that voice.


----------



## cami88 (Jul 12, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> Clearly it really vindicates people here, on BHM and on Guru Gossip (which is a really trashy desperate website) to smash down everything this girl does because she lied about the natural colour of her iris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But doesn't she claim that she is of some mixed heritage....I think she says she is jamaican and italian.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 12, 2012)

dasee said:


> Oh Megz.  I had to unsub . *Couldn't do that voice.*


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

cami88 said:


> But doesn't she claim that she is of some mixed heritage....I think she says she is jamaican and italian.



Please don't forget that she's not "Dominican" she hates it when people think she's Dominican. 

I hate it when people mistake me for Asian. It grinds my gears.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm surprised AndreasChoice hasn't had any controversy. She's a way bigger Youtuber...Seems like nobody has anything negative to say about my girl.


----------



## Oasis (Jul 12, 2012)

JerriBlank said:


> Maybe those are brown contacts,for when she doesn't want to draw attention to her exoticalness?



 there used to be a member here who claimed she did that. said she wore brown contacts because her hazel eyes got her too much attention/hateration. she was compulsive liar as well.

i kinda miss her.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> Please don't forget that she's not "Dominican" she hates it when people think she's Dominican.
> 
> I hate it when people mistake me for Asian. It grinds my gears.



she goes into a Latina accent sometimes, sort of puerto rican style lol. I'm thinking of that vid where she's showing how she blow dries with a paddle brush in the bathroom. It was so obvious that she had extensions in that one.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 12, 2012)

Oasis said:


> there used to be a member here who claimed she did that. said she wore brown contacts because her hazel eyes got her too much attention/hateration. she was compulsive liar as well.
> 
> i kinda miss her.



was this the girl who did nanny duty in Germany? I loved her lol.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> Please don't forget that she's not "Dominican" she hates it when people think she's Dominican.
> 
> I hate it when people mistake me for Asian. It grinds my gears.



Maybe she genuinely doesn't like it because she's NOT Dominican but Jamaican?  Why is that an issue? Should being mistaken for a Dominican be a compliment for non-Dominican black people?  



cami88 said:


> But doesn't she claim that she is of some mixed heritage....I think she says she is jamaican and italian.



I remember her saying she has white in her, and people were bashing her because she didn't "look mixed".  Considering she's Jamaican and has that hair type she looks pretty "mixed" to me.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> I'm surprised AndreasChoice hasn't had any controversy. She's a way bigger Youtuber...Seems like nobody has anything negative to say about my girl.



 there's plenty of gossip on Andrea...
I for one cannot stand her. She seems conceited, just full of herself and sort of plays it off like she's not but I see right through it. Nothing wrong with knowing you're hot ( which she is lol) but idk I just don't like her personality. Cannot watch her and her big arms .


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> there's plenty of gossip on Andrea...
> I for one cannot stand her. She seems conceited, just full of herself and sort of plays it off like she's not but I see right through it. Nothing wrong with knowing you're hot ( which she is lol) but idk I just don't like her personality. Cannot watch her and her big arms .



LOL Big arms?! I never noticed her arms 

Andrea and Britney know they are hot (with Britney being the hotter of the two)

I wish she made videos as well


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 12, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> Maybe she genuinely doesn't like it because she's NOT Dominican but Jamaican?  Why is that an issue? Should being mistaken for a Dominican be a compliment for non-Dominican black people?
> 
> 
> 
> I remember her saying she has white in her, and people were bashing her because she didn't "look mixed".  Considering she's Jamaican and has that hair type she looks pretty "mixed" to me.



what hair type? she wears fake hair and appears to be relaxed. I can't make out her hair type.
she does her very best to appear mixed, keeps the lighting extra bright or whatever she's doing with the light, wears green contacts, wears fake hair, assumes accents...


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> I'm surprised AndreasChoice hasn't had any controversy. She's a way bigger Youtuber...Seems like nobody has anything negative to say about my girl.



You mean why no one questions her when she says she's mixed with this and that and whether or not her hair is real?  Girl, you know why.


----------



## intergalacticartist (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey! Ya'll don't come for my girl Megz! You get used to the voice


----------



## barbiesocialite (Jul 12, 2012)

this thread is getting good


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> You mean why no one questions her when she says she's mixed with this and that and whether or not her hair is real?  Girl, you know why.



LOL I'm just surprised nobody has found a flaw to dwell on.


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> Yeah yeah all of that. I want to know where these pics came from. I saw some pics of the inside of her house (she didn't post those). Who's snooping around her poorly decorated crib and taking snap shots of the bathroom?!!



If you know someone's address you can google pictures. If someone purchased a house it's public record so you wouldn't need to do much to find that. It would take less than 5 minutes.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

intergalacticartist said:


> Hey! Ya'll don't come for my girl Megz! You get used to the voice



I got used to it! At first I was like WTF is this Mickey Mouse chip n dale sheit?!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Curlee_lurker said:


> If you know someone's address you can google pictures. If someone purchased a house it's public record so you wouldn't need to do much to find that. It would take less than 5 minutes.



Ahhh ok. So someone she knows probably put her info out there in order for her pics to be displayed


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 12, 2012)

what is going on with her hairline?  it could just be me, but something looks off.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> I'm surprised AndreasChoice hasn't had any controversy. She's a way bigger Youtuber...Seems like nobody has anything negative to say about my girl.



I heart Andreaschoice. At first I was like, "Who does this chick think she is?!?!?!"  But she has grown on me. She is beautiful and does fabulous makeup tutorials and DIY stuff.



RedVelvet310 said:


> You mean why no one questions her when she says she's mixed with this and that and whether or not her hair is real?  Girl, you know why.



 I won't go into all that mixed bs.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 12, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> what hair type? she wears fake hair and appears to be relaxed. I can't make out her hair type.
> she does her very best to appear mixed, keeps the lighting extra bright or whatever she's doing with the light, wears green contacts, wears fake hair, assumes accents...



  Don't kill me.  In what world does relaxed hair do this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWkY_AEnBKs&feature=relmfu

You can SEE her hair texture in this video nd the heat damage at the end

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcCFt1IkeI8&feature=plcp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BStvbANXNN4&feature=plcp

And for the last GD time her accent is authentic 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXTR3ScefnQ&feature=plcp

I get that she lied, but the other accusations are just stupid. Why is it SO impossible for her to be Jamaican?!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

I thought Tanesha lived in a 6 bedroom, 3 1/2 bath, red brick mansion with a round driveway? That was the pic she had on her alternate channel


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

RedVelvet are you Tanesha?


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> RedVelvet are you Tanesha?



...............


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> RedVelvet are you Tanesha?





gabulldawg said:


> ...............








Just stop right now.


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 12, 2012)

Claudehavismercy!!!!!! *in my tanesha jamacian accent* dis tread bout to get good ya know!


----------



## cami88 (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> I thought Tanesha lived in a 6 bedroom, 3 1/2 bath, red brick mansion with a round driveway? That was the pic she had on her alternate channel



Well this is the house that some yt gossip site said belonged to her.


----------



## Curly Lee (Jul 12, 2012)

:sips tea:


well more like sips nastyas_s protein shake.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 12, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> Just stop right now.



Take your own advice.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 12, 2012)

cami88 said:


> Well this is the house that some yt gossip site said belonged to her.



Dang that house looks small.


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## asummertyme (Jul 12, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> Take your own advice.


........


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 12, 2012)

Have y'all seen this?? http://www.circusbyandrea.com/ These gurus sure know how to capitalize off of their internet fame.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 12, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> Take your own advice.



 Why? Because I can just SENSE the hate and insecurities when it comes to this girl?!       It was quite obvious that this girl was lying about her contacts... and it's JUST AS OBVIOUS that y'all are _*reaching*_ to find more faults in this chick.  I'm just stating the obvious so..


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> Poor Ateeya, nobody talks about her anymore. She fell hard after she started wearing those helmets!


 
Don't get me started on Ateeya!!  She is the QUEEN of the worst lacefronts in YouTube history!!!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 12, 2012)

Did kimmay have her baby yet?

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## Haymarket (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 12, 2012)

So of course I had to check out the guru gossip site and it is quite entertaining.  Haven't seen much tea yet, though. Just a bunch of folks talking ish.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> Poor Ateeya, nobody talks about her anymore. She fell hard after she started wearing those helmets!



right. She barely even makes videos anymore.


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> I'm surprised AndreasChoice hasn't had any controversy. She's a way bigger Youtuber...Seems like nobody has anything negative to say about my girl.



People go in on Andrea badly on guru gossip. About her being slutty and conceited and talking about her fake boobs and using brighter lighting to appear lighter. I haven't seen her lying about something glaring so I don't care. 

When they went in on her boob job she made a video addressing it. Tanesha snatched her old videos down. Oh well. 



Oasis said:


> there used to be a member here who claimed she did that. said she wore brown contacts because her hazel eyes got her too much attention/hateration. she was compulsive liar as well.
> 
> i kinda miss her.


 Lmao she was also on food stamps and had a personal assistant. She couldn't let people know she was mixed because it made her stand out too much. Poor thing.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 12, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> Why? Because I can just SENSE the hate and insecurities when it comes to this girl?!       It was quite obvious that this girl was lying about her contacts... and it's JUST AS OBVIOUS that y'all are _*reaching*_ to find more faults in this chick.  I'm just stating the obvious so..




why are you so set on defending this piece of work lol? are you her mother? She's lied about more than the color of her eyes, she has no credibility at all.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

cami88 said:


> Well this is the house that some yt gossip site said belonged to her.



That doesn't look like a 6 bedroom 3 1/2 bathroom mansion with a round driveway. I've been bamboozled.


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jul 12, 2012)

Andreas white momma has been in past videos. And she's shown pictures of her and her sister as babies.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Did kimmay have her baby yet?
> 
> Sent From Mah Phone



She's pregnant?! wowww

I haven't seen many of her videos as of late...


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jul 12, 2012)

Tanesha said she was an RN and it was proven that she's a CNA. Why lie girl?


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> Poor Ateeya, nobody talks about her anymore. She fell hard after she started wearing those helmets!


Rocking weaves and wigs at the same time!


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 12, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> why are you so set on defending this piece of work lol? are you her mother? She's lied about more than the color of her eyes, she has no credibility at all.



As I said before.. 



RedVelvet310 said:


> .....
> 
> The only thing suspicious about this girl is her obvious contacts and her lifestyle.  I'm not getting life advice from her and I could care less about what her puts in her eyepiece and call real, it's not harming me in anyway. Why are people so keen on bringing her down



I'm not so much defending her as much as I'm stating the obvious






Her hair is _obviously_ real.. and her accent is _obviously_ authentic. Sorry if I'm pissing on this hating parade ... like you guys are desperate to find fault in her it's WEIRD


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 12, 2012)

asummertyme said:


> Rocking weaves and wigs at the same time!


 
And she took down that video too after the flood of negative comments


----------



## Hairsofab (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> Poor Ateeya, nobody talks about her anymore. She fell hard after she started wearing those helmets!



Yeah I think she did fall off when she started wearing terrible wigs and promoting random products. If she would've just stuck with videos about her own hair care, I think she'd still be really popular.


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 12, 2012)

MsLauren said:


> And she took down that video too after the flood of negative comments


Oh snap! 



Zuleika said:


> On top of each other! Layering gurl!
> 
> 
> "On today!"


looking like a hairy helmet on her head!  played herself! she sold out..she is the MC Hammer of YT guru's.


----------



## brg240 (Jul 12, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> As I said before..
> 
> Her hair is _obviously_ real.. and her accent is _obviously_ authentic. Sorry if I'm pissing on this hating parade ... like you guys are desperate to find fault in her it's WEIRD




i really don't care about this girl, i don't care about any yt people honestly. But everyone is saying they proved she lied about her house/lifestyle/job as well. Why are you ignoring that?


----------



## RoseGolden (Jul 12, 2012)

Bosinse said:


> Yeah I think she did fall off when she started wearing terrible wigs and promoting random products. If she would've just stuck with videos about her own hair care, I think she'd still be really popular.



And the fact that she was the same length for years.  I get that "she wasn't going for growth" though.  .


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not to impressed with her hair...


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> When did MontanaDeleon get married?



I was wondering the same thing!!!!  I like Montana and all, but she's another fishy one.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 12, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> As I said before..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 12, 2012)

dasee said:


> And the fact that she was the same length for years. I get that "she wasn't going for growth" though.  .


 
Yes! All that protective styling she does and her hair is the same length?! Something ain't right....


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

I thought Ateyaa said she's keeping her hair that length because it's easier to manage?


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 12, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


>



SerenavanderWoodsen
CurlsOnFire23
gabulldawg

Are any of you Jamaican or West Indian? Or spent any *significant* time around West Indian people?


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


>



Just looking on the brighter side of things.


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> Just looking on the brighter side of things.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 12, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> @SerenavanderWoodsen
> @CurlsOnFire23
> @gabulldawg
> 
> Are any of you Jamaican or West Indian? Or spent any *significant* time around West Indian people?



I'm half Jamaican and yes I know plenty of Jamaicans have green eyes, pale skin etc...


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> SerenavanderWoodsen
> CurlsOnFire23
> gabulldawg
> 
> Are any of you Jamaican or West Indian? Or spent any *significant* time around West Indian people?



Yeah...My father and his family are from Trinidad (Port of Spain). Why?


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> gabulldawg yes! I was watching her video recently and she was talking about her "husband" When she moved to Texas, like 3 months ago she was single no?



 That's why I thought she moved. I was like  When did this happen???



RedVelvet310 said:


> SerenavanderWoodsen
> CurlsOnFire23
> gabulldawg
> 
> Are any of you Jamaican or West Indian? Or spent any *significant* time around West Indian people?



No and no.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 12, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I'm half Jamaican and yes I know plenty of Jamaicans have green eyes, pale skin etc...





CurlsOnFire23 said:


> Yeah...My father and his family are from Trinidad (Port of Spain). Why?



Interesting.. I'm just baffled as to why you're contesting her accent? When it's very obvious that it's Jamaican?


----------



## MsDee14 (Jul 12, 2012)

Regarding Tanisha

Her hair is fake.
Her eyes are fake

but I can't comment on her accent...but I'm pretty sure that's fake too.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 12, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> Interesting.. I'm just baffled as to why you're contesting her accent? When it's very obvious that it's Jamaican?


her accent doesn't sound Jamaican to my ear. Sounds more like Rihanna's accent mixed with a faux Latina accent...


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> I thought Ateyaa said she's keeping her hair that length because it's easier to manage?



its funny because people really believed this...


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> Interesting.. I'm just baffled as to why you're contesting her accent? When it's very obvious that it's Jamaican?



Ok.............


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

sylver2 said:


> its funny because people really believed this...



It's not too far fetched! Some people can't handle long luxurious locks of lusciousness.


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> It's not too far fetched! Some people can't handle long luxurious locks of lusciousness.


Guurl Bye!.....


----------



## RoseGolden (Jul 12, 2012)

She didnt want long hair, but stayed in a long wig and/or weave constantly


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

asummertyme said:


> Guurl Bye!.....



Oh well. I tried...


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 12, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> her accent doesn't sound Jamaican to my ear. Sounds more like Rihanna's accent mixed with a faux Latina accent...



You must not have a good ear..  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXTR3ScefnQ

Either that or you must not know a lot of Jamaicans....


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

dasee said:


> She didnt want long hair, but stayed in a long wig and/or weave constantly



It doesn't take much to take care of a hair helmet. Just shake and go


----------



## asummertyme (Jul 12, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> You must not have a good ear..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXTR3ScefnQ
> 
> Either that or you must not know a lot of Jamaicans....


 she sounds yardy to me...
They done made up a fake tag just to get that girl to talk patois!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 12, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> You must not have a good ear..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXTR3ScefnQ
> 
> Either that or you must not know a lot of Jamaicans....



Damn that hair is fake!! Why does she hide the top of her head :scratchch

I never denied she was Jamaican... but she does use other accents...


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

What about that one youtube and her fake babies?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> What about that one youtube and her fake babies?



who is this??????? lol


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> What about that one youtube and her fake babies?


 
Are you talking about that one girl with the gang of babies that looked like dolls?? There was a whole thread on that chick


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 12, 2012)

asummertyme said:


> she sounds yardy to me...
> They done made up a fake tag just to get that girl to talk patois!



  



SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Damn that hair is fake!! Why does she hide the top of her head :scratchch
> 
> I never denied she was Jamaican... but she does use other accents...



You're just too MediaTakeOut for me.. I can't with you.... at least not in this thread.


----------



## cami88 (Jul 12, 2012)

My gripe with Tanesha's accent was the fact that it *obviously* changes from video to video. Whether she is Jamaican or not makes no difference, but why in some videos does she have some nuyorican accent????


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> who is this??????? lol



I'm trying to remember her name. It was a heavy set black woman who gave birth to white red head doll babies (literally) There was a video when she was in the hospital talking about the babies and throwing blankets on top of em when the doc came in the room. IDK...something along those lines. I know someone up here knows what i'm talking about 

What was her name???

I remember she scammed her subbies out of Wal Mart gift cards or something like that


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

MsLauren said:


> Are you talking about that one girl with the gang of babies that looked like dolls?? There was a whole thread on that chick



YEESSS! But what was her YT name? Do you remember?


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> YEESSS! But what was her YT name? Do you remember?


 
No but I know that the thread was at least 20 pages long and didn't get locked!! I'm trying to search it right now but can't find it!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibOBbsfKggA&feature=relmfu

Look how she rakes through that **** with that cheap dollar tree comb!! My scalp was snapping and poplin just watching this buffoonery.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> I'm trying to remember her name. It was a heavy set black woman who gave birth to white red head doll babies (literally) There was a video when she was in the hospital talking about the babies and throwing blankets on top of em when the doc came in the room. IDK...something along those lines. I know someone up here knows what i'm talking about
> 
> What was her name???
> 
> I remember she scammed her subbies out of Wal Mart gift cards or something like that



wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> What about that one youtube and her fake babies?



That mess gave me life. You hear me? That big ol diabetes high blood pressure having woman just seriously tried to trick people into thinking she had five 7lbwhite babies vaginally.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

MsLauren said:


> No but I know that the thread was at least 20 pages long and didn't get locked!! I'm trying to search it right now but can't find it!



Here's the BHM breakdown of the ordeal

http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/fake-youtube-pregnancy_topic335726.html


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jul 12, 2012)

\__ <----- gonna plop down right here.... this ish is gettin good!


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 12, 2012)

FOUND THE THREAD!!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=608729&highlight=fake+baby

CurlsOnFire23


----------



## intergalacticartist (Jul 12, 2012)

Ummm this chick's accent doesn't sound Jamaican at all to me


----------



## Haymarket (Jul 12, 2012)

Yall made me bite. C'mon, even the texture is not the same. You can tell where it stops...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OEQmZOYUnk&feature=relmfu


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jul 12, 2012)

intergalacticartist said:


> Ummm this chick's accent doesn't sound Jamaican at all to me



Maybe because she's mixed with Italian.  so its a combo.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

MsLauren said:


> FOUND THE THREAD!!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=608729&highlight=fake+baby
> 
> CurlsOnFire23



Oh Thanks!! gonna read it now


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 12, 2012)

Haymarket said:


> Yall made me bite. C'mon, even the texture is not the same. You can tell where it stops...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OEQmZOYUnk&feature=relmfu


 
Exactly. You can definitely see the different textures.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Haymarket said:


> Yall made me bite. C'mon, even the texture is not the same. You can tell where it stops...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OEQmZOYUnk&feature=relmfu




RedVelvet aint tryna hear this ****.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

In Taneshas defense, Even those of us who are kinky curly women have varying textures in out hair..*smiles*


----------



## RoseGolden (Jul 12, 2012)

Haymarket said:


> Yall made me bite. C'mon, even the texture is not the same. You can tell where it stops...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OEQmZOYUnk&feature=relmfu



Wonder why she disabled the comments on that one


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> In Taneshas defense, Even those of us who are kinky curly women have varying textures in out hair..*smiles*


 


True but why everytime she ran a comb through her hair she only did it in her leave out section and on her ends! You ain't foolin nobody!!!!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 12, 2012)

Whats up with her hairline where the hair is pulled back?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## barbiesocialite (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not big on youtube so excuse my ignorance, but are most of the popular gurus exotical or mixed-looking?


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

She didn't even try to blend her collar bone dark brown hair into the Beyonce blonde clip ins. 

I remember when she tried to say that she never heard of perms or lace fronts.


----------



## chelleyrock (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> YEESSS! But what was her YT name? Do you remember?



I did a google search and I think her name was YT name was AskChantilly.  She was exposed by another YT'er and changed her YT name.  All of her videos were removed.  

Here's the video exposing her:
http://youtu.be/9LcYHPcCHaQ


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

MsLauren said:


> True but why everytime she ran a comb through her hair she only did it in her leave out section and on her ends! You ain't foolin nobody!!!!



No comment.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

chelleyrock said:


> I did a google search and I think her name was YT name was AskChantilly.  She was exposed by another YT'er and changed her YT name.  All of her videos were removed.
> 
> Here's the video exposing her:
> http://youtu.be/9LcYHPcCHaQ




There ya go! The name was on the tip of my tongue. Chantilly..Her doll babies had fugged up names as well. Weren't that Lim'Jelo and Lenon'Jelo? something like that.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Tanesha could dead all this talk in one video. Nobody ever questions Chime or LongHairDontCare2011 (Domin). Nobody.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 12, 2012)

Here is the fishtail braid vid. C'mon son!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmzgNx_RnCs&feature=relmfu




barbiesocialite said:


> I'm not big on youtube so excuse my ignorance, but are most of the popular gurus exotical or mixed-looking?



  Most. Not all.


----------



## barbiesocialite (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> Well Ateeya isn't mixed or exotical. She was quite popular before she shot herself in the foot with those helmets.



I remember her. But that's it?


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't see this video here in Germany but yeah...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3b7bNRCZvw&feature=relmfu


----------



## cami88 (Jul 12, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> Here is the fishtail braid vid. C'mon son!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmzgNx_RnCs&feature=relmfu
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YEEESSSS!!! I don't see how anyone, after seeing this vid can maintain that that is her real hair.


----------



## RoseGolden (Jul 12, 2012)

barbiesocialite said:


> I remember her. But that's it?



There are quite a few popular black youtubers who are not mixed.  The natural hair youtube community is huge.  

AFRICANEXPORT
whoissugar
Naptural85
kimmay
thomasadriana
megz

There are a bunch, but I cant think of them all right now.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> RedVelvet aint tryna hear this ****.



 I'm not losing sleep over this, don't worry



CurlsOnFire23 said:


> Tanesha could dead all this talk in one video. Nobody ever questions Chime or LongHairDontCare2011 (Domin). Nobody.



It gives her popularity.. more popularity = more views = more $$ (she's a partner no?) Look at how many new viewers she's gained from this thread alone 



Haymarket said:


> Yall made me bite. C'mon, even the texture is not the same. You can tell where it stops...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OEQmZOYUnk&feature=relmfu



Here I found a video of her combing her entire head http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=hcCFt1IkeI8&NR=1

Why is this so hard to believe!  Jeez


----------



## intergalacticartist (Jul 12, 2012)

Curlee_lurker said:


> Maybe because she's mixed with Italian.  so its a combo.



Girl...
Really? lol. If you from JA you have a Jamaican accent no matter what you are mixed with


----------



## mech (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=hcCFt1IkeI8&NR=1

this looks real. i think it's her hair.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> Wow! Those people are gangsta! They've got pictures of her with brown eyes and now this?!





i'm done.  imma hafta light up a newport one hunnit and start from page 1 cuz yall got me dyin ova hea!!!

who found that shotgun house?  whose house is it..ne'mind


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 12, 2012)

mech said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=hcCFt1IkeI8&NR=1
> 
> this looks real. i think it's her hair.



It does look real in this vid. Maybe she was using weaves to grow her own hair out? In that fishtail vid it looks like weave, but that was in 2010.


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jul 12, 2012)

intergalacticartist said:


> Girl...
> Really? lol. If you from JA you have a Jamaican accent no matter what you are mixed with



Lol I don't know. I don't believe anything she says.


----------



## brg240 (Jul 12, 2012)

Haymarket said:


> Yall made me bite. C'mon, even the texture is not the same. You can tell where it stops...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OEQmZOYUnk&feature=relmfu


Haymarket
can you tell me where i need  to look (in her hair/at time). I don't have the patience or the eye to spot stuff like this.

I can not believe that people make money off of having vids where they comb out their hair.


----------



## intergalacticartist (Jul 12, 2012)

Speaking of getting blocked, Timaya on YT blocked me 

I'm still kind of hurt over it


----------



## Haymarket (Jul 12, 2012)

brg240 said:


> @Haymarket
> can you tell me where i need to look (in her hair/at time). I don't have the patience or the eye to spot stuff like this.
> 
> I can not believe that people make money off of having vids where they comb out their hair.


 
Where the hair goes from light to dark... that is a whole different length. So it is fake or someone does not know how to cut hair. Also the sheen to the length and not the roots. I say the sheen and cut is not consistent.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

intergalacticartist said:


> Speaking of getting blocked, Timaya on YT blocked me
> 
> I'm still kind of hurt over it



The guy who lied about a concert, received 2,376 dollars for donations for said concert, and purchased a macbook with the donation money?

He needs to be blocked from life. Thief!


----------



## Hairsofab (Jul 12, 2012)

intergalacticartist said:


> Speaking of getting blocked, Timaya on YT blocked me
> 
> I'm still kind of hurt over it



Celebrity Seaborn blocked me like when he first started.  That's the only block that still hurts me. It was before he was really youtube famous too.


----------



## Haymarket (Jul 12, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> I'm not losing sleep over this, don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Look at the short curls coming from the nape of her neck and the different texture... I believe she has track added to the middle but this is the most I ever analyzed anyone's video... I do not have a dog in this fight.

Me thinks it a fusion, judging from the video. Ain't nothing wrong with it...


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 12, 2012)

mech said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=hcCFt1IkeI8&NR=1
> 
> this looks real. i think it's her hair.



Her hair looks a lot thinner in this video than the others. And not even "my hair is wet" thinner... like a lot thinner. Also, the layers in her hair blend better. It's not like it just all drops and gets evenly long at one point, like it did in the other videos.

Weave comes out. She didn't have it on in this one.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Timaya and his yodeling, pitchy, borderline yelling *** needs to stick to shade videos and rants.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> Is he the one who went HAM on Tracy Braxton?



I think so


----------



## HoneyCurlz (Jul 12, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> Here is the fishtail braid vid. C'mon son!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmzgNx_RnCs&feature=relmfu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think she's a pretty woman but her hair is definitely FAKE in the back. This video is clear proof. 

No need to lie..it's not like we don't have eyes.


----------



## intergalacticartist (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> The guy who lied about a concert, received 2,376 dollars for donations for said concert, and purchased a macbook with the donation money?
> 
> He needs to be blocked from life. Thief!





CurlsOnFire23 said:


> Timaya and his yodeling, pitchy, borderline yelling *** needs to stick to shade videos and rants.



Girl, yes!! I called him on it and he blocked me!! I heard (I really didn't feel like watching it) that he made a video asking people if he could spend the money on a MacBook. 

WTH kind of question is that? He has the money already, he's gonna do what he wants with i

THEN, he had the nerve to make videos (these I've seen) talking about how he gives free entertainment and if you go anywhere to get entertained you have to pay, just acting entitled. Someone's else got mad and said he wanted to make money he should have just made partner 

It's a shame because I really liked his storytelling and motivational anecdotes lol.


----------



## HoneyCurlz (Jul 12, 2012)

mech said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=hcCFt1IkeI8&NR=1
> 
> this looks real. i think it's her hair.


 
They are saying this is a full lace wig. 

It does look realistic and I don't know about wigs so....but my thing is, for someone to lie when she's wearing an obvious weave and contacts...I really would not trust anything she says because she obviously has mental issues.


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jul 12, 2012)

How did I miss this thread?


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 12, 2012)

HoneyCurlz said:


> They are saying this is a full lace wig.
> 
> It does look realistic and I don't know about wigs so....but my thing is, for someone to lie when she's wearing an obvious weave and contacts...I really would not trust anything she says because she obviously has mental issues.



If that's a LF that's one of the best I've ever seen in my life.  I think that's real.


----------



## Lucie (Jul 12, 2012)

Dang, I cannot read all of this before 5:30. Please wait for me to get home, take a nap, go jogging, spend some QT with my dude, read some 50 Shades and then log on. Promise y'all will wait or send PM. 

I am on the fence BTW about Tanesha. I dunno. I am not the best @ detecting weaves.


----------



## Sweetgirl08 (Jul 12, 2012)

Y'all really don't like this chick! LOL

And I concur, her mannerism are gag worthy and she gives crappy tips 

My .02 cents

HAIR:  I think her hair used to be real, it fell out and now she has a weave to make her feel less awkward with short hair or she just wanted to pretend like it never fell out. SHE DEFINITELY HAS A PIECE IN THERE THO

EYES: I could really care less about the contacts

ACCENT: My West Indian daddy's accent came from nowhere when we all went down to the islands when I was a kid. I was like "who dis man momma?"

And the skin thing, I don't know many people/races who don't idealize lighter skin even if its subconscious. The white man has ruined errbody! A lot of the ladies in this forum point fingers at people who look lighter than they should and immediately assume abuse of skin bleach when we really shouldn't even care about the shade. 

I for one am only interested in skin clarity. If by some miracle you were blessed with a flawless complexion (regardless of the shade of pink or brown) I'm in awe and I might even hate on you... 'cause I'm jealous.


----------



## PretteePlease (Jul 12, 2012)

IMHO she has tracks in her head in the mech natural curly hair video

she leaves out a halo around her whole head and puts tracks in the middle. if you notice the edges in the front are curlier than the long middle and the front/very back are a different length. Same as the fishtail video front/underside short middle long


----------



## RoseGolden (Jul 12, 2012)

PretteePlease said:


> IMHO she has tracks in her head in the mech natural curly hair video
> 
> she leaves out a halo around her whole head and puts tracks in the middle. if you notice the edges in the front are curlier than the long middle and the front/very back are a different length. Same as the fishtail video front/underside short middle long



I think this is exactly it.  I think this is what she does most of the time.  The longer bottom layers are much straighter and a little different in that curly hair video.


----------



## yardyspice (Jul 12, 2012)

Whew! I can't believe I read this whole thread only to find that nobody got blocked  Usually threads this long have a whole bunch of ratchetness and a adlock: on the last post


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah...no one is jealous of this chick. I know how to admit when a woman is beautiful and this woman is beautiful.

The girl is a liar and that's all there is to it


Guru gossip creeps me the hell out. They rip people apart on there. Especially Michelle Phan


----------



## barbiesocialite (Jul 12, 2012)

PretteePlease said:


> IMHO she has tracks in her head in the mech natural curly hair video
> 
> she leaves out a halo around her whole head and puts tracks in the middle. if you notice the edges in the front are curlier than the long middle and the front/very back are a different length. Same as the fishtail video front/underside short middle long





dasee said:


> I think this is exactly it.  I think this is what she does most of the time.  The longer bottom layers are much straighter and a little different in that curly hair video.



i noticed that. I didn't immediately think "tracks!" but her roots are super curly compared to the rest. I thought maybe it was leftover relaxed hair, idk lol


----------



## PretteePlease (Jul 12, 2012)

I could be wrong remember the Legend of Zelda


----------



## Mai Tai (Jul 12, 2012)

Lucie said:


> Dang, I cannot read all of this before 5:30. *Please wait for me to get home, take a nap, go jogging, spend some QT with my dude, read some 50 Shades and then log on.* Promise y'all will wait or send PM.
> 
> I am on the fence BTW about Tanesha. I dunno. I am not the best @ detecting weaves.


 

 See now you asking for way too much...How dare you have a life outside of LHCF...


----------



## Dreamn (Jul 12, 2012)

If I were her, I would've been shut  "the haters" down by turning around, parting from forehead to nape & ear to ear .

She would rather delete videos & disable comments & block everyone  .

She clearly wears weave in some videos. I think she told a little white lie (or 2 or 10) one day & next thing you know she had to keep the act up. I think in one of her other call out threads somenody posted a video where she says she's Italian and Jamaican and another where she switched to Irish or Dutch or something . This YT dtama is too much for me .


----------



## curlycoquette (Jul 12, 2012)

chelleyrock said:


> I did a google search and I think her name was YT name was AskChantilly.  She was exposed by another YT'er and changed her YT name.  All of her videos were removed.
> 
> Here's the video exposing her:
> http://youtu.be/9LcYHPcCHaQ


Apparently she told one of her subscribers that she felt bad, and was going to give her one of the reborn dolls since the subscriber had lost her baby. 



barbiesocialite said:


> I remember her. But that's it?


There are youtubers and gurus that aren't mixed/exotic/other but none of them have the kind of following that some of the really popular gurus have:
AndreasChoice - 745,320
DulceCandy - 640,610
Michelle Phan - 1,985,251

Kimmaytube is the only one that comes to mind (someone correct me if I'm wrong) who has broken 100,000 subscribers.


----------



## yardyspice (Jul 12, 2012)

^^It's just funny to me that people pretend that skin tone and hair texture have nothing to do with a youtuber's popularity. Whatever I am not a yt fan :shrug:


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Jul 12, 2012)

What about that lady madameCherie.

Didn't she have a growth potion and when people confronted her about it not working...she called them  nappy head


----------



## intergalacticartist (Jul 12, 2012)

yardyspice said:


> ^^It's just funny to me that people pretend that skin tone and hair texture have nothing to do with a youtuber's popularity. Whatever I am not a yt fan :shrug:



Race and hair texture definitely do have a part. It's just like normal entertainment.


----------



## mech (Jul 12, 2012)

i think shirleybeniang and britpopprincess have 100k+ followers as well but yea not as much as the "gurus"


----------



## nappystorm (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> I thought Ateyaa said she's keeping her hair that length because it's easier to manage?


She said she keeps it that length because it gets thinner as it gets longer.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 12, 2012)

curlycoquette said:


> Apparently she told one of her subscribers that she felt bad, and was going to give her one of the reborn dolls since the subscriber had lost her baby.
> 
> 
> There are youtubers and gurus that aren't mixed/exotic/other but none of them have the kind of following that some of the really popular gurus have:
> ...



I remember when AndreasChoice first started YouTube she'd always state that she was half white (I think her mom was from Germany or Sweden.. can't remember) half black/African American then all of a sudden she was Half white half Ehtiopian & Puerto Rican.  Not saying that she's not, just found it interesting to say the least that she only started mentioning this when she got popular


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jul 12, 2012)

Orchid1992 said:
			
		

> How did I miss this thread?



That's what I'm saying lol Yall a mess


----------



## curlycoquette (Jul 12, 2012)

yardyspice said:


> ^^It's just funny to me that people pretend that skin tone and hair texture have nothing to do with a youtuber's popularity. Whatever I am not a yt fan :shrug:



I won't say it's the sole reason, but it definitely plays a role and I'm not naive enough to disregard the trend. I think another factor is that a lot of the black gurus have themselves in a really specific niche (i.e natural hair) and even if they do other videos (makeup, fashion) from time to time, they are still in the natural niche market, which is significantly smaller than a beauty/lifestyle niche. The latter can encompass hair, makeup, fashion, skincare, health, products, travel, etc. You appeal to more subscribers by casting a broader net. The black gurus who have themselves in a general beauty category, do seem to have more followers on average than those geared specifically to natural hair, but it's still nowhere near the same scale as the ones mentioned.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:
			
		

> I remember when I PM'd her a year ago and asked how much growth she gets in a month she said "between 2-4 inches" then blocked my ***.



Wow.......


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 12, 2012)

I think it's her hair - mine looked similar when it was heat damaged/relaxed. Add to it the hair color - lots of damage. It doesn't look good though and she probably adds hair for length. But what do I know.

Her eyes are definitely not hers. She looks better with her brown eyes.


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone else find it weird that Asian women dominate the beauty guru section of YT? I'd expect most of the popular American gurus to be White (since they're the majority in the country), but nope...Asian women have it on lock.


----------



## Sprinkl3s (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't know who to feel bad for. Her or the people who believe her hair is real.
Even in the one where her hair is wet, the section where she parts her hair only falls to her neck. Her tracks are in the back guys!!! I used to do my weave like that in high school


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jul 12, 2012)

curlycoquette said:


> Apparently she told one of her subscribers that she felt bad, and was going to give her one of the reborn dolls since the subscriber had lost her baby.
> 
> 
> There are youtubers and gurus that aren't mixed/exotic/other but none of them have the kind of following that some of the really popular gurus have:
> ...



Ugh I hate Dulce. The way she says "ants" instead of "and" works my damn nerves


----------



## getoffmylawn (Jul 12, 2012)

Orchid1992 said:


> Anyone else find it weird that Asian women dominate the beauty guru section of YT? I'd expect most of the popular American gurus to be White (since they're the majority in the country), but nope...Asian women have it on lock.



I think that's b/c they have the continent/islands of Asia following them as well One girl, I can't remember, did shows over there I think.


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jul 12, 2012)

getoffmylawn said:


> I think that's b/c they have the continent/islands of Asia following them as well One girl, I can't remember, did shows over there I think.




Interesting theory. That could be so. I think I'm just so surprised because they are a minority group


----------



## NeauxOneCurr (Jul 12, 2012)

I get that she may be "fake" but I don't get the obsession with her. It's almost not healthy to care so much. 
 I have a stadium full of seats to share with some in this thread.


----------



## DrC (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^^ your name is NeauxOneCurr   I am so tickled  by that right now 

and why is this thread so long? CurlsOnFire23 I can't believe you put this girl in the celebrity forum.  I'm going to assume that was an accident


----------



## tru4reele (Jul 12, 2012)

curlycoquette said:


> Apparently she told one of her subscribers that she felt bad, and was going to give her one of the reborn dolls since the subscriber had lost her baby.
> 
> 
> There are youtubers and gurus that aren't mixed/exotic/other but none of them have the kind of following that some of the really popular gurus have:
> ...





yardyspice said:


> ^^It's just funny to me that people pretend that skin tone and hair texture have nothing to do with a youtuber's popularity. Whatever I am not a yt fan :shrug:



And have you noticed how their subscribers fawn over them. Its sooo weird. Like "OMG you are so gorgeous" "I wish I looked like you" "I hate my hair, yours is so pretty" "I'm so jealous of everything about you". And then if anyone says one thing negative, they go HAM on that person. Cult-like.


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 12, 2012)

Michellephan is a beast when doing makeup and she makes it seem so effortless


----------



## Tamster (Jul 12, 2012)

Orchid1992 said:


> Anyone else find it weird that Asian women dominate the beauty guru section of YT? I'd expect most of the popular American gurus to be White (since they're the majority in the country), but nope...Asian women have it on lock.



I was going to start a thread the othewr day about asians and youtube but i might as wel ldiscuss it here.

Asians, imo, dominate youtube. Not just asian women in the beauty genre, but also in comedy/icon status in general. 

I think that asians dominate youtube and get such strong followings because 1 - there was a plethora of talent that ws not being picked up by the mainstream, and an audience was looking to be fulfilled (just like with most other minorities... the audience is waiting, the talent is not being used), 

2 - asians are 'model minorities' - so they are more accessible and acceptable 

3 - it seems that the production values are higher than say the videos made by black youtubers (generalization) possibly because of higher median household incomes or something.

That said, asians go hard on youtube in GENERAL and i think it is fascinating.


----------



## Tamster (Jul 12, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> Michellephan is a beast when doing makeup and she makes it seem so effortless



michelle phan is one of the least skilled makeup gurus ever 

(at makeup. Shes popular because shes a beast with editing)


----------



## Dreamn (Jul 12, 2012)

Tamster said:


> michelle phan is one of the least skilled makeup gurus ever
> 
> (at makeup. Shes popular because shes a beast with editing)




Before YouTube she had a pretty popular blog (her name was Rice Bunny and the blog was hosted on Xanga or something like that) about skin care and makeup (and maybe fashion, I don't really remember because it was so long ago).  I loved the skincare tips, but none of her makeup looks were ever that great.

Then YouTube came along and she blew up.  My Asian friends love her because of the whole hooded eye thing they say that they relate to.

I stopped following her when she moved to YT and then I get a Sephora email about the Michele Phan makeup line.  WTH? erplexed


----------



## sweetlaughter (Jul 12, 2012)

This thread is hilarious. Of course her hair is fake. When you watch the videos in order her "hair" is longer when curly vice straight but she isn't wearing anything extra 

at 6:07, 100% Indian hair

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=innRoKFd-YU&feature=plcp


----------



## curlycoquette (Jul 12, 2012)

Orchid1992 said:


> Ugh I hate Dulce. *The way she says "ants" instead of "and" works my damn nerves*


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 12, 2012)

sweetlaughter said:


> This thread is hilarious. Of course her hair is fake. When you watch the videos in order her "hair" is longer when curly vice straight but she isn't wearing anything extra
> 
> at 6:07, 100% Indian hair
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=innRoKFd-YU&feature=plcp



Lmao @ her hesitating to touch her hair!


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 12, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> Lmao @ her hesitating to touch her hair!


 
I noticed that too


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Jul 12, 2012)

Awww. The Salem Weave Trials. Lol.


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm sick of YT "gurus" in general.   How many OOTD's, Hauls, and makeup looks, weave reviews, Jewel mint vids can you do before it gets stale?

The only one I see tying to change it up is Michelle phan with her travel network, but she's getting a lot of flack from her followers from that too for some reason.*shrug*


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jul 12, 2012)

so i got distracted by the post about the woman who pretended to give birth and it was discovered they were actually fake babies. 

the reborn babies on ebay are big business. i mean i just saw one that's supposed to be a preemie who was born that was born addicted to drug...tubes and everything included.  the documentaries on youtube of women who collect them....  i mean i think collecting dolls is an interesting hobby but they put them in strollers and go outside to the supermarket.


ETA: i just saw a reborn monkey named Kiwi. I'm done. totally through.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> so i got distracted by the post about the woman who pretended to give birth and it was discovered they were actually fake babies.
> 
> the reborn babies on ebay are big business. i mean i just saw one that's supposed to be a preemie who was born that was born addicted to drug...tubes and everything included.  the documentaries on youtube of women who collect them....  i mean i think collecting dolls is an interesting hobby but they put them in strollers and go outside to the supermarket.
> 
> ...



I almost called Jesus on the hotline for this foolery. Why lord? why?


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jul 12, 2012)

^  We know her edges are real, but that straight hair in the middle of her head is not.


----------



## Teja (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> I know there are some islanders up here..when yall talk does your accent go away depending on who you're speaking with?



Yup not completely though ...when I talk to friends from back home its extra thick but not gone completely!


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jul 12, 2012)

Tamster said:


> michelle phan is one of the least skilled makeup gurus ever
> 
> (at makeup. Shes popular because shes a beast with editing)



Her work can be so sloppy (yet, I am still subscribed to her). But don't dare say that on YT. You'll get eaten alive



Dreamn said:


> Before YouTube she had a pretty popular blog (her name was Rice Bunny and the blog was hosted on Xanga or something like that) about skin care and makeup (and maybe fashion, I don't really remember because it was so long ago).  I loved the skincare tips, but none of her makeup looks were ever that great.
> 
> Then YouTube came along and she blew up.  My Asian friends love her because of the whole hooded eye thing they say that they relate to.
> 
> I stopped following her when she moved to YT and then I get a Sephora email about the Michele Phan makeup line.  WTH? erplexed



She's done so well for herself. I mean a makeup line. That's freaking awesome.


----------



## cami88 (Jul 12, 2012)

barbiesocialite said:


> I remember her. But that's it?





Tamster said:


> michelle phan is one of the least skilled makeup gurus ever
> 
> (at makeup. Shes popular because shes a beast with editing)



This!!!!! I never understood why in the world she was so popular...her makeup is SOOOOO plain and simple.

Same with juicystar......I think she's only popular because she's pretty and perky, and apparently rich. Otherwise....there are way more talented makeup gurus on yt. 

I love vintageortacky.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

I like her hair in this video...It's so thick and long.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwR2zPcXaq4&feature=relmfu


----------



## cami88 (Jul 12, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> Lmao @ her hesitating to touch her hair!



I cannot watch this whole video. When does she hesitate?


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

In the video that I posed, look at the 3:36-3:40 time frame...then explain that sheit!


----------



## cami88 (Jul 12, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> In the video that I posed, look at the 3:36-3:40 time frame...then explain that sheit!



It's a rat's nest back there.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not familiar with this woman. Idk if she is wearing her real hair today, but I know that in this video right here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwlIesutffQ she is slapping mayo on tracks. And I was confused like, "Why are we wasting mayo on tracks???" I don't know nuthin bout her accent, bank accout, job, or ethnicity *but* I _do_ know this... we slapping mayo on tracks in this video right here. I'm just calling a spade a spade. 

This thread is wayyyyyyyyyy too long for me to catch up completely so sorry if this was already posted.


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jul 12, 2012)

cami88 said:


> This!!!!! I never understood why in the world she was so popular...her makeup is SOOOOO plain and simple.
> 
> Same with juicystar......I think she's only popular because she's pretty and perky, and apparently rich. Otherwise....there are way more talented makeup gurus on yt.
> 
> I love vintageortacky.



I had to unsubscribe from JuicyStar (and I was never subbed to her sis allthatglitters)...she talks way too much. She'll post a 20 minute video and, for the first 10, she's yapping.


----------



## Ithacagurl (Jul 12, 2012)

Never heard of her but her accent sound like someone from the country in Jamaica, like my cuz from port antonio. I am Jamaican born and bred.


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 12, 2012)

idk im not an expert but this video right here its looks real and she is rubbing all over.

 she bends down in front of the camera twice and the sides are almost the same length as the back plus if its fake she has a perfect match for her wet hair.

 i also noticed she didnt have much shed hair in the comb and a weave being combed with a small tooth comb would be coming out every which way so i dont know  if its tracks she is good at what she does and it looks nice on her. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ibOBbsfKggA#!


eta and she pulls it into a ponytail i wonder where would the tracks be located in this video


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bah get outta here with your positivity! lol jk

I think that's hair hair..In other videos...meh...not so sure


----------



## Ithacagurl (Jul 12, 2012)

Serious based on this video people think that her hair is fake???





danniegirl said:


> idk im not an expert but this video right here its looks real and she is rubbing all over.
> 
> she bends down in front of the camera twice and the sides are almost the same length as the back plus if its fake she has a perfect match for her wet hair.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrC (Jul 12, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> Wow! Those people are gangsta! *They've got pictures of her with brown eyes and now this?!*





ThatJerseyGirl said:


> i'm done.  imma hafta light up a newport one hunnit and start from page 1 cuz yall got me dyin ova hea!!!
> 
> *who found that shotgun house*?  whose house is it..ne'mind


----------



## yardyspice (Jul 12, 2012)

She had a Freudian slip and actually said it's 100% Indi...my hair  @ 6:07


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jul 12, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned, she made an entire video about people thinking her hair is fake.  All she needed to do was part that sh!t down the middle/across and told everybody to STFU.  

Shima put her doubters to shame in a parting video.  It's nothing to people that are weave-free.  

& no Tanesha wouldn't be going out of her way.  She does hair tutorials, so that's the perfect time to turn around and part.  She doesn't even comb her hair properly because she knows she can't come those back roots.  That comb would get caught in her tracks.


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Jul 12, 2012)

TymetheInfamous is another youtuber with a...voice

She's extra hoodtastic with her Denver accent.

I  her though

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWFlez72RKE&feature=relmfu


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Getting ready for Sunday early I see . lol


----------



## Duff (Jul 13, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> I'm not familiar with this woman. Idk if she is wearing her real hair today, but I know that in this video right here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwlIesutffQ she is slapping mayo on tracks. And I was confused like, "Why are we wasting mayo on tracks???" I don't know nuthin bout her accent, bank accout, job, or ethnicity *but* I _do_ know this... we slapping mayo on tracks in this video right here. I'm just calling a spade a spade.
> 
> This thread is wayyyyyyyyyy too long for me to catch up completely so sorry if this was already posted.



this is the *one* video where her hair looks real to me.  plus it's shorter.  you can actually see her scalp being pulled back in the back of her head when she applies it.  even fusion doesnt look like that.

eta.  there are a couple of videos after this one where her hair is curly and she has tracks in the back.  she has fine hair.  all of those curls are not hers.


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 13, 2012)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> Shima put her doubters to shame in a parting video.  It's nothing to people that are weave-free.



but shima still catches hell over her hair and everything else she does so what was the point people still say oh her hair is real but a-z is wrong with her. she didnt shut anyone up she just made them move on to another topic. 

as far as this girl is concerned from the other videos it does look a little  suspect but only cause people are pointing out stuff things the average person wouldn't even notice. 

i also wonder why people go through all the trouble when its really hard to tell its not like the evidence is sitting right here in your face and you refuse to beleive. people seem to be doing the most and examining every sec. of every video to find the tracks.

they suppose to have pics of the girls house inside and out but no pics of her "real" hair lol.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jul 13, 2012)

Why the heck is this thread so long?

 let me go and find out...


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jul 13, 2012)

* DELETED, because I'm going to sleep*

I can't stand when people start stuff and are no where to be found when stuff pops off, so I'll delete my post.


----------



## diadall (Jul 13, 2012)

Anakinsmomma said:
			
		

> Why the heck is this thread so long?
> 
> let me go and find out...



and then tell me.


----------



## JFemme (Jul 13, 2012)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> so i got distracted by the post about the woman who pretended to give birth and it was discovered they were actually fake babies.
> 
> the reborn babies on ebay are big business. i mean i just saw one that's supposed to be a preemie who was born that was born addicted to drug...tubes and everything included.  the documentaries on youtube of women who collect them....  i mean i think collecting dolls is an interesting hobby but they put them in strollers and go outside to the supermarket.
> 
> ...



what, where....

lead me to this....

mercy, Im crying....


----------



## sharifeh (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't doubt she's mixed based on looks. I doubt it based on all of her other lying 
But those of you that watched her videos has she ever talked about her heritage in detail? Like which parent is what??


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 13, 2012)

Tamster said:


> I was going to start a thread the othewr day about asians and youtube but i might as wel ldiscuss it here.
> 
> Asians, imo, dominate youtube. Not just asian women in the beauty genre, but also in comedy/icon status in general.
> 
> ...



I love fromheadtotoe. She's a real classy act!!


----------



## Meemee6223 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you ladies! I have been thoroughly entertained by this thread! I wish I could see the videos about the lady who tried to pass those dolls off as babies.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jul 13, 2012)

JFemme go to ebay and search "reborn babies". Prepare to be dazzled and amazed  

Mini-doc on the reborn movement. *again nothing wrong w/ collecting them but these women act like they are real babies   * 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzEqYhUZAoc

Examples reborn dolls:


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 13, 2012)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> * DELETED, because I'm going to sleep*
> 
> I can't stand when people start stuff and are no where to be found when stuff pops off, so I'll delete my post.




sorry iw as trying to get a jump start on my weekend and was getting my chores out the way.

anyway i saw your response 

and inregards the the groupies vs the doubters this thread aside the doubters to me seem to be going  above and beyond.

 on that other site they have her boyfriends pics so called ex friends of hers saying that she is not a rn but a cnn or something, 

they have pics of the inside of the chicks house, her address, pics of her so called house they have video screen shots and other stuff all to prove her hair is fake.

 seriously? 

the girl aint telling no one to drink her kool-aid.  

now me personally i am not a groupie at all but from watching  that one video ( the other videos were suspect)  i would seriously like to know where would the tracks be hidden. shoot i even looked at hidden ponytail videos to try to get an idea but i cant see it.  its funny no one mentioned that video up here and said anything about texture change, color difference, weave sound ,shed hairs not even layering difference.  

im not totally convinced she is being honest in all her videos however i do think that texture is her's and at one point her hair was mbl or whaterver is past bsl. I am also convinced people are doing saying the most about her and there problem with her is not her hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't know what to believe but if she is wearing weave than its some darn good weave that matches her texture very well and color. Yeah it's true she doesn't have to prove herself to nobody but if she is going to have to at least do what shima did if she chooses to continue to give advice about hair and part and show its hers so she won't get harassed anymore. Because if it is weave, what's the big deal? Why wear something your ashamed of? Just don't wear it! But I admit with the asking how much growth she achieves in a certain time limit and she answers you and blocks you does seem suspicious unless her harassment always starts off like that and thought you would mess with her....


----------



## yardyspice (Jul 13, 2012)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> @JFemme go to ebay and search "reborn babies". Prepare to be dazzled and amazed
> 
> Mini-doc on the reborn movement. *again nothing wrong w/ collecting them but these women act like they are real babies   *
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzEqYhUZAoc
> ...



A lady scared the bejesus out of my ds with one of those dolls a few weeks ago. We saw her walking along with one like it was a real baby. Those things do not look real


----------



## Mahogony7 (Jul 13, 2012)

I love in Japan and these chicks are super serious about skin care. The biggest thing over is bleaching. That is in everything, lotion, hand cream, body mists etc... I have to be extra careful when I buy stuff because it will turn you ashy bright if you're a black. Other than that the skin care products over here are AMAZING!!! It's crazy how well some of them work. The hair care is good too. I need to post About it soon.


----------



## winterinatl (Jul 13, 2012)

mech said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=hcCFt1IkeI8&NR=1
> 
> this looks real. i think it's her hair.



No. That video cinched the deal for me. She has tracks in the back in the middle of her head. She is very good at acting like they aren't there. I'm not invested in this but started reading out of curiosity, saw the first video posted, then clicked on a few others, and the fishtail one. I see the same top layer of chin length hair, then longer hair of varying lengths and textures in the other videos. 

From what I've seen, she never combs/brushes through the back. She will detangle the length in the back, but avidly avoids the back/middle/crown of her head. 

I know everyone is different, but the people I know with long hair, including me, detangle our whole head. When her hair was wet she said she detangled the front/top, but didn't really. All that flipping around didn't do a dang thing for me; she was just disguising tracks (and applying gel). 

From someone with hair longer than hers in that wet video, that's not how you detangle for a ponytail or curly look, unless you want a rat's nest in the back of your head.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jul 13, 2012)

diadall said:
			
		

> and then tell me.



I honestly still don't know...


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jul 13, 2012)

^^^^from my understanding, her being a liar is old news


----------



## PearlyCurly (Jul 13, 2012)

I remember Tanisha i havent watched her videos since that BMW one! This thread was really good, especially with that woman giving birth to fake babies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=hcCFt1IkeI8&NR=1
Someone posted this video already.

But i just want to add, in THAT video she is most definitely wearing weave 
She combs the ends & the front of her head but she does not go in the back nor the middle. When she does go anywhere near the middle she hesitates and then goes to another area.. just like at 2:45.
Around 1:13 & 1:29 you can see her actual real hair in the back, it looks about shoulder length and is way more curlier then the weave.

And did anyone notice her accent went in & out during that entire video? 

Anyway very funny thread


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 13, 2012)

cami88 said:


> I cannot watch this whole video. When does she hesitate?



Around the 6:07 mark.



CurlsOnFire23 said:


> In the video that I posed, look at the 3:36-3:40 time frame...then explain that sheit!



Lol which one, the Christmas  video?



PearlyCurly said:


> I remember Tanisha i havent watched her videos since that BMW one! This thread was really good, especially with that woman giving birth to fake babies
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=hcCFt1IkeI8&NR=1
> Someone posted this video already.
> ...



I definitely see what you are talking about. You're probably right! Hell, next time I get a weave i'm going to have mine done like this!.I'll be fooling heauxs left and right.


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jul 13, 2012)

Her accent sounds nothing like the house full of people I have from Port Antonio...but I guess. 

And this is probably inflammatory but I've never known a blackish woman (not teen) that wears colored contacts on a consistent basis that doesn't also wear wigs or weaves consistently too.


----------



## niknakmac (Jul 13, 2012)

The thing is whether her hair is weave or not it doesn't even look good. The hair on this site kills her hair/weave/ratnest whatever it is. Who would take hair advice from her? That hair is just not spectacular. IMO it is overprocessed and thin. She needs to cut it off/take it out and start over.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 13, 2012)

Since we are talking about "gurus" do any of y'all subscribe to whatdawndidinheels? She irks me. She's natural, but just started wearing her natural hair. I'm sure she'll be back to her weaves in no time.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 13, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> Since we are talking about "gurus" do any of y'all subscribe to whatdawndidinheels? She irks me. She's natural, but just started wearing her natural hair. I'm sure she'll be back to her weaves in no time.



What irks you about her? Please let me know before I subscribe


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 13, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> What irks you about her? Please let me know before I subscribe



Her personality.  You may like her, though. I enjoy her OOTD's. Her hair seems like it's in bad shape. She seems like one of those people who claim they are natural but don't do anything to take care of it and just slap on a weave. 



Zuleika said:


> Is anyone subscribed to Lilpumpikpie05?



I am! I like her. She is a very talented MUA. I think she's done makeup for the cast of Real Housewives of OC.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jul 13, 2012)

Zuleika said:
			
		

> Is anyone subscribed to Lilpumpikpie05?



Love her! ....


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jul 13, 2012)

Zuleika said:
			
		

> I hate it when gurus copy each other. It's one thing to see an item from someone and purchase it but to literally buy their whole haul, just for you to do a haul video with exactly the same items somebody reviewed.  BeautybyJJ does that a lot. She copies everyone.



I like beautybyjj but she seems VERY insecure


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 13, 2012)

SimplyBlessed said:


> I like beautybyjj but she seems VERY insecure



ITA. It's written all over her face.  It's a shame because she's a pretty girl IMO.


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jul 13, 2012)

gabulldawg said:
			
		

> ITA. It's written all over her face.  It's a shame because she's a pretty girl IMO.



Has her skin improved? I haven't watched her videos in awhile.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 13, 2012)

Who's subscribed to MissLBailey and her gorgeous forehead?


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 13, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> Gabulldawg stans for her! She will cut you!




Oop! gabulldawg don't cut me! It was an innocent question filled with genuine curiosity. I love her forehead I swear!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 13, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> What about her eyebrows?




You aint about to get me in trouble. 

Her eyebrows are lovely!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 13, 2012)

Orchid1992 said:


> Has her skin improved? I haven't watched her videos in awhile.



I don't know about her skin. I honestly don't watch her very often, even though I'm subscribed to her.  



CurlsOnFire23 said:


> Who's subscribed to MissLBailey and her gorgeous forehead?



 Don't you talk about my girl!



Zuleika said:


> Gabulldawg stans for her! She will cut you!



 You better tell her!!



Zuleika said:


> What about her eyebrows?


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 13, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> Just curious!



And with that....*leaves thread*


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 13, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> Just curious!



 They aren't that bad!!!


----------



## Mai Tai (Jul 13, 2012)

I think Beautybyjj is gorgeous.  She wears a ton of makeup and weave but no one deserves to be fronted out on the internet the way they did this girl...


----------



## LBoogie85 (Jul 13, 2012)

Mai Tai said:


> I think Beautybyjj is gorgeous. She wears a ton of makeup and weave but no one deserves to be fronted out on the internet the way they did this girl...


 
Well damn...Who did this?


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jul 13, 2012)

Mai Tai said:


> I think Beautybyjj is gorgeous.  She wears a ton of makeup and weave but no one deserves to be fronted out on the internet the way they did this girl...



Damn...in that before pic, she looks...manly


----------



## Mai Tai (Jul 13, 2012)

LBoogie85 said:
			
		

> Well damn...Who did this?



I don't know. Someone created a whole site exposing her before and after makeup photos which I believe has been taken down. She made a whole video about it and everything. I wonder if she deleted it...


----------



## Lucie (Jul 13, 2012)

Yay! Still here!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 13, 2012)

LBoogie85 said:


> Well damn...Who did this?



Is that really her?!?!?!??!!?


----------



## Tiye (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm surprised this was never moved to the main board. Does this mean she's officially at celebrity status?


----------



## LBoogie85 (Jul 13, 2012)

Mai Tai said:


> I don't know. Someone created a whole site exposing her before and after makeup photos which I believe has been taken down. She made a whole video about it and everything. I wonder if she deleted it...


 
You know what's weird? I really feel bad for beautybyjj. She's gorgeous and she makes excellent makeup tutorials, so I wonder why someone would be so mean. She does seem insecure and like it's hard for her to go without makeup, so to see someone clown her like that makes me sad.

However, I see people going innnn on Tanesha and that AskChantilly lady and I'm like


----------



## PearlyCurly (Jul 13, 2012)

Mai Tai said:


> I think Beautybyjj is gorgeous.  She wears a ton of makeup and weave but no one deserves to be fronted out on the internet the way they did this girl...



Wow i swear when i just looked at that picture i thought it was a man doing a spoof about that guru
Make-up does her well.


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jul 13, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> Is that really her?!?!?!??!!?


Sure is...have you ever seen this video?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJLKIPzv1vI&feature=plcp


However, that  before picture surfaced before she uploaded that video. Her skin has improved tremendously. She had another one (which I think she deleted) and her skin was in a pretty rough condition.


----------



## tru4reele (Jul 13, 2012)

Mai Tai said:


> I think Beautybyjj is gorgeous.  She wears a ton of makeup and weave but no one deserves to be fronted out on the internet the way they did this girl...



OMG you are lying!!!!! I thought she was Sooo gorgeous. That girl is a miracle worker with that makeup. He'll naw that is so shocking. I wonder if she keeps makeup on  all the time for her man. Woooow.


----------



## Avaya (Jul 13, 2012)

Mai Tai said:


> I don't know. Someone created a whole site exposing her before and after makeup photos which I believe has been taken down. She made a whole video about it and everything. I wonder if she deleted it...



Here's her vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybNZ_7wXe6s&list=UUIVM3-CW8t3DWDAfm88P27Q&index=104&feature=plcp

I've never heard of her though. I'm not really subscribed to any makeup people.


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jul 13, 2012)

Zuleika said:
			
		

> Yep without makeup. This is her foundation routine video so you get to see her without makeup.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxMkYoozHDo&feature=relmfu
> 
> She didn't delete it Orchid1992, here it is ^^



Ohh Ok. Is is wrong that I skip between the before and after when I watch that video?  the before is just so shocking.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 13, 2012)

Daaaaaaaaaaaamn!!!!! No wonder she is so insecure!!


----------



## MissAlinaRose (Jul 13, 2012)

I will admit I didn't know what the heck was going on with this thread, but I'm glad the direction went to makeup.


OT: I've never been into makeup and want to get into it, but am so clueless. I went to ulovemegz channel and she had me at hello. Thank you ladies!


----------



## Charla (Jul 13, 2012)

Poor thing. I truly feel sad for her watching this video. I feel sad that she thinks she has to put a 50-layer mask on to be beautiful instead of embracing her own uniqueness.

I wonder if the 134,000+ viewers of this video felt the same way because she does not have even one "like"  or "dislike" which is odd for that many views.






Orchid1992 said:


> Sure is...have you ever seen this video?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJLKIPzv1vI&feature=plcp
> 
> 
> However, that  before picture surfaced before she uploaded that video. Her skin has improved tremendously. She had another one (which I think she deleted) and her skin was in a pretty rough condition.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 13, 2012)

Charla said:


> Poor thing. I truly feel sad for her watching this video. I feel sad that she thinks she has to put a 50-layer mask on to be beautiful instead of embracing her own uniqueness.
> 
> I wonder if the 134,000+ viewers of this video felt the same way because she does not have even one "like"  or "dislike" which is odd for that many views.



She probably disabled them.


----------



## yardyspice (Jul 13, 2012)

OT: When did youtube start having commercials?


----------



## Charla (Jul 13, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> She probably disabled them.



IDK. because I've seen other videos like kimmay that'll have a msg saying something like "rating has been disabled for this video." I do wonder.

Eta...or maybe she just recently enabled them?


----------



## NessaNessa (Jul 13, 2012)

OMG!!  Thats a lot of foundation she is applying!!  I never knew folk put that much on.  and yes I WEAR MAKEUP


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Jul 13, 2012)

Beauty by JJ said she has sun damage.


----------



## Hairsofab (Jul 13, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> Yep without makeup. This is her foundation routine video so you get to see her without makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! She got a new subscriber from me. She looks great with makeup. I need to learn her secrets.


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jul 13, 2012)

Mai Tai said:


>



All the more reason people need not say they won't look better with makeup. Off to subscribe. 



gabulldawg said:


> She probably disabled them.



She did. There's no option to rate it.


----------



## barbiesocialite (Jul 13, 2012)

I really like beautybyjj. Her makeup application is right up my alley. Her finished product is gorgeous!


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 13, 2012)

I can't believe people made fun of BeautyByJJ like that  I love her videos everything about her so so adorable.. some people are really gross excuses for human beings


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 13, 2012)

Mai Tai said:


> I think Beautybyjj is gorgeous.  She wears a ton of makeup and weave but no one deserves to be fronted out on the internet the way they did this girl...



They made sure they could find a very unflattering pic of her because even in the other vids where she applies her foundation, she doesn't look like that.


----------



## Charla (Jul 13, 2012)

Curlee_lurker said:


> All the more reason people need not say they won't look better with makeup. Off to subscribe.
> 
> 
> 
> She did. There's no option to rate it.



Oh I see. The thumbs up/down shows but it doesn't let you click them.


----------



## Mortons (Jul 13, 2012)

Orchid1992 said:


> Sure is...have you ever seen this video?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJLKIPzv1vI&feature=plcp
> 
> 
> However, that  before picture surfaced before she uploaded that video. Her skin has improved tremendously. She had another one (which I think she deleted) and her skin was in a pretty rough condition.



Woooooooow. She is good with makeup


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 13, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> They made sure they could find a very unflattering pic of her because even in the other vids where she applies her foundation, she doesn't look like that.




they more then likely photoshoped that pic to make it look worse just another case of nasty insecure Internet haters gone mad


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Jul 13, 2012)

Wait. yall in here coming for JJ!? Don't come for JJ 

I sent my SO one of her videos when I discovered based on a thread in the Hair Forum and told him our daughter is going to look like that when she grows up. I was just being silly, but that sounds weird when I type it out. 
Anyway, don't come for JJ 

Eta: Lemme catch up with this thread. I like this kinda mess...

eta: oh. nobody's comin for her. good 
That before and after is shocking, but I mean, whatever you have to do to look like a black Barbie, do you. YOLO(?)


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 13, 2012)

danniegirl said:


> they more then likely photoshoped that pic to make it look worse just another case of nasty insecure Internet haters gone mad



She just looked tired to me.


----------



## carcajada (Jul 13, 2012)

dammmmmnnn! JJ needs to do my make up. If she can go from that to _THAT_, then I want in on it without having to do all the work.


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 13, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> She just looked tired to me.




yeah maybe 

serious question: the difference in the chin is that her contouring that makes it look so different  

you all really have me watching this girls videos all day i really admire her work i wish she had a simple video technique for newbies like myself


----------



## SamandI (Jul 13, 2012)

i'm not subscribed to any make-up channels. My attention span with all the 50-11 products wanes quickly. Plus it's too much products to purchase and store. 
That being said, she actually looks just fine in the videos. Looks like someone found the most unflattering angle and took a still shot of her.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 13, 2012)

O____O 

Makeup is the debil....


----------



## Tamster (Jul 13, 2012)

beautybyjj is a beast with the brushes. THey also say she tries to make herself look lighter, but really is just all the highlighting and evening out of her skintone. i think she should look into peels. Her and lilpumpkinpie


----------



## Mai Tai (Jul 13, 2012)

danniegirl said:


> they more then likely photoshoped that pic to make it look worse just another case of nasty insecure Internet haters gone mad


 
I've seen the original video and her skin was pretty rough.  She is still a very beautiful woman with awesome makeup skill nonetheless...


----------



## Mai Tai (Jul 13, 2012)

Tamster said:


> beautybyjj is a beast with the brushes. THey also say she tries to make herself look lighter, but really is just all the highlighting and evening out of her skintone. i think she should look into peels. *Her and lilpumpkinpie*


 
Lilpumpkinpie did end up getting the Obagi peel, and her skin as improved SOOOOOO much.  I mean, she was already pretty, but now her skin is just glowing.


----------



## curlicarib (Jul 13, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> I see... People were saying her accent went from Jamaican, to valley girl, to
> "NY spanish" accent. Whassatabout?


 

My accent does this - trinidad, brooklyn, spanish and some funky combination of the three.  People be looking at me like I'm crazy and I have to make an effort sometimes to maintain a regular 'American" accent.  It happens.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay what y'all thank about Nitraa?? That's my girl, but sometimes she can be out there.  LOVE her makeup tutorials, though!


----------



## intergalacticartist (Jul 13, 2012)

I love <3 Nitraa! Great personality, lovely girl.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 13, 2012)

curlicarib said:


> My accent does this - trinidad, brooklyn, spanish and some funky combination of the three.  People be looking at me like I'm crazy and I have to make an effort sometimes to maintain a regular 'American" accent.  It happens.



Ohhhh ok. Are you from NY?


----------



## intergalacticartist (Jul 13, 2012)

Wait, why do you guys think Beautybyjj is insecure?

Edit: I mean like, is it her actions?


----------



## tru4reele (Jul 13, 2012)

Tamster said:


> beautybyjj is a beast with the brushes. THey also say she tries to make herself look lighter, but really is just all the highlighting and evening out of her skintone. i think she should look into peels. Her and lilpumpkinpie



Yeah her nose is a lot lighter than the rest of her face. I like her. Especially when she had that red burgundy wig. It was sooo cute. I want that color.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 13, 2012)

intergalacticartist said:


> Wait, why do you guys think Beautybyjj is insecure?
> 
> Edit: I mean like, is it her actions?



IDK but on YT she just recently liked a video titled "Dealing with Insecurities" or something to the effect.


----------



## Mai Tai (Jul 13, 2012)

I love Nitraa and her dog Piglet.  Her accent cracks me up and she has a ton of personality!


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 13, 2012)

I like Nitraaa, I would never wear her looks.. EVER that's just not my style to wear that much makeup anywhere/anytime, but I love her bubbly personality which is what keeps me watching her videos.

What do you guys think of BritPopPrincess? I love that girl!


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 13, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> I like Nitraaa, I would never wear her looks.. EVER that's just not my style to wear that much makeup anywhere/anytime, but I love her bubbly personality which is what keeps me watching her videos.
> 
> What do you guys think of BritPopPrincess? I love that girl!



Is she the one who was Naturalhairgrowthshow? I like her too.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 13, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> Is she the one who was Naturalhairgrowthshow? I like her too.



I don't think so... it's this girl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WshUhV0573M&feature=plcp

She's so cute and funny and down to earth she just got married earlier this year


----------



## RoseGolden (Jul 13, 2012)

BritPopPrincess was also Naturalhairgrowthshow .  I love her, one of my favorite Youtubers.


----------



## RoseGolden (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone watch shirleybeniang?  She is so cute and has awesome style.


What other good channels are we watching lately? I'm so bored with most of the chicks i'm subbed to.


----------



## Odd One (Jul 13, 2012)

EDITED: nevermind


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 13, 2012)

dasee said:


> Anyone watch shirleybeniang?  She is so cute and has awesome style.
> 
> 
> What other good channels are we watching lately? *I'm so bored with most of the chicks i'm subbed to.*



Me too they're all doing the same ish it's getting super old.  I'm sure even the fowler sisters are feeling that they fan base isn't rising as fast as it used to.. but they have so much going for them that they don't have to worry about it for now.

I used to love watching JLovesMac but she fell off, she's no longer that interesting I only watch her videos from time to time.

I seriously can't recommend anyone right now really  except BPP ..


----------



## curlicarib (Jul 13, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> Ohhhh ok. Are you from NY?



curlsonfire
Born in Brooklyn, raised in Trinidad & Brooklyn, lived with a Puerto Rican for 11 years. I don't know this girl, but all I'm saying is accents flow with the conversation, the company, the speaker's mood, etc. Mine changes constantly. For instance, I try very hard to contain my TT accent at work.  A new GYSGT from Jamaica by way of NYC just checked onboard. Within 2 minutes of meeting him my TT accent came out in full force! People looked at me in shock. Like I was hiding some big secret! Lol! 

It happens, girl!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 13, 2012)

curlicarib said:
			
		

> curlsonfire
> Born in Brooklyn, raised in Trinidad & Brooklyn, lived with a Puerto Rican for 11 years. I don't know this girl, but all I'm saying is accents flow with the conversation, the company, the speaker's mood, etc. Mine changes constantly. For instance, I try very hard to contain my TT accent at work.  A new GYSGT from Jamaica by way of NYC just checked onboard. Within 2 minutes of meeting him my TT accent came out in full force! People looked at me in shock. Like I was hiding some big secret! Lol!
> 
> It happens, girl!



Ah tru statement dat. Lol


----------



## intergalacticartist (Jul 13, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> Me too they're all doing the same ish it's getting super old.  I'm sure even the fowler sisters are feeling that they fan base isn't rising as fast as it used to.. but they have so much going for them that they don't have to worry about it for now.
> 
> I used to love watching JLovesMac but she fell off, she's no longer that interesting I only watch her videos from time to time.
> 
> I seriously can't recommend anyone right now really  except BPP ..



OMG I used to love JLovesMac (this is Jarmaine right?), and she did some SUPERRRR racist sh!t on her channel once. 

I'm not even the one to be hypersensitive about this stuff, but it was truly ignorant

She was with her baby cousin I think it was (the boy looked to be about 3 or 4 maybe?) and she said "XYZ, do your black girl impression" and the baby started to roll his neck and move his finger around
Me and a couple people called her out on that mess and she never responded, so I unsubscribed.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 13, 2012)

Why is this thread so long? Can I get the cliff notes?


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 13, 2012)

intergalacticartist said:


> OMG I used to love JLovesMac (this is Jarmaine right?), and she did some SUPERRRR racist sh!t on her channel once.
> 
> I'm not even the one to be hypersensitive about this stuff, but it was truly ignorant
> 
> ...



 what?!?!?! I've never seen that are you kidding me?! I'm unsubbing her right now.. she should be the LAST one to jokes around with that considering her whole online persona is inspired by a "stereotypical black girl"


----------



## intergalacticartist (Jul 13, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> what?!?!?! I've never seen that are you kidding me?! I'm unsubbing her right now.. she should be the LAST one to jokes around with that considering her whole online persona is inspired by a "stereotypical black girl"



Yes girl! I was trying to find the video, IDK if she took it down. It was one where she was spending time with her family around the holidays. A lot of people were pissed


----------



## curlycoquette (Jul 13, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> Okay what y'all thank about Nitraa?? That's my girl, but sometimes she can be out there.  LOVE her makeup tutorials, though!



I like Nitraab's bubbly personality, and she seems like a really nice girl, but I can't get with her makeup looks.  And to make matters worse, she's a fan (or victim ) of muppet lashes. 


























I also don't care for her hair at all. Her weaves are always so sloppy and old looking and the lacefronts are so unnatural and unflattering. 
















It's unfortunate because she's a very pretty girl without all of that tacky foolishness.


----------



## RoseGolden (Jul 13, 2012)

intergalacticartist said:


> OMG I used to love JLovesMac (this is Jarmaine right?), and she did some SUPERRRR racist sh!t on her channel once.
> 
> I'm not even the one to be hypersensitive about this stuff, but it was truly ignorant
> 
> ...



Ugh, I never liked her.  Tried way to hard to be funny.  I was subbed for a *very *short time.


----------



## intergalacticartist (Jul 13, 2012)

^^You think it's too much make up?


----------



## Tamster (Jul 13, 2012)

someone on the forum posted Nitraab looks to wear tonight  

*aaaawkwaaaaard*


----------



## dollface0023 (Jul 13, 2012)

intergalacticartist said:


> OMG I used to love JLovesMac (this is Jarmaine right?), and she did some SUPERRRR racist sh!t on her channel once.
> 
> I'm not even the one to be hypersensitive about this stuff, but it was truly ignorant
> 
> ...


 
Woooow...yeah, I'll be unsubscribing.

It's kinda weird though how all of these youtube girls make so much money recycling the same thing over and over again. It's getting pretty boring


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jul 13, 2012)

MissAlinaRose said:
			
		

> I will admit I didn't know what the heck was going on with this thread, but I'm glad the direction went to makeup.
> 
> OT: I've never been into makeup and want to get into it, but am so clueless. I went to ulovemegz channel and she had me at hello. Thank you ladies!



Get. Out. Of. My. Head!!


----------



## curlycoquette (Jul 13, 2012)

Tamster said:


> *someone on the forum posted Nitraab looks to wear tonight*
> 
> *aaaawkwaaaaard*


----------



## gimbap (Jul 13, 2012)

Does anyone follow glamtwinz? I stumbled on them the other day and watched a few videos. They're pretty, but they seem so...bored in their videos. http://www.youtube.com/user/glamtwinz334

eta: I like Ambrosia, minus the light concealer that she likes to put under her eyes.
eta2: link to Ambrosia http://www.youtube.com/xgoldn


----------



## CandiedLipgloss (Jul 14, 2012)

I enjoy watching her: http://www.youtube.com/user/HealthyHairMisson She's from Alabama and her voice is cute

http://www.youtube.com/user/allthatsgold

http://www.youtube.com/user/JoieFulani


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 14, 2012)

Speaking of Nitraab she just got engaged!!!  Congrats 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogUipP6tGGY&feature=g-u-u


----------



## Lita (Jul 14, 2012)

I thought it was her..

Good Night!


----------



## curlycoquette (Jul 14, 2012)

dasee said:


> Anyone watch shirleybeniang?  She is so cute and has awesome style.
> 
> 
> What other good channels are we watching lately? I'm so bored with most of the chicks i'm subbed to.



Any particular category?



gimbap said:


> Does anyone follow glamtwinz? I stumbled on them the other day and watched a few videos. They're pretty, but they seem so...bored in their videos. http://www.youtube.com/user/glamtwinz334



I'm glad it's not just me!  They are just not interesting to watch. Doesn't help that their voices are _really_ monotone too. They have some cute curly hairstyle tutorials though, and I don't mind watching those.


----------



## Lita (Jul 14, 2012)

Why is this in entertainment..Should be moved to the hair discussion thread..


----------



## RoseGolden (Jul 14, 2012)

curlycoquette said:


> *Any particular category?*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad it's not just me!  They are just not interesting to watch. Doesn't help that their voices are _really_ monotone too. They have some cute curly hairstyle tutorials though, and I don't mind watching those.



Ditto on Glamtwinz.  They're gorgeous, but 

@ Bolded.  hair, fashion, makeup, whatever.  Just cute black girls with cool personalities


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jul 14, 2012)

Lita said:
			
		

> Why is this in entertainment..Should be moved to the hair discussion thread..



It's in the right place.


----------



## mech (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/fabulasityisme
gorgeous girl, she has ootd, makeup tutorials but she's pretty much a weave girl.

http://www.youtube.com/user/lizlizlive
makeup/weave/ootd

http://www.youtube.com/user/destinygodley
makeup. she has some funky purple hair she's rocking now.

http://www.youtube.com/user/lover4FASHION
basic beauty. makeup, ootd, weaves.

http://www.youtube.com/user/meechie2cute
californialacewigs queen.

http://www.youtube.com/user/niceroundbrown
ootd. cute shape

http://www.youtube.com/user/XXTheIslandBeautyXX
makeup and weave

http://www.youtube.com/user/peakmill
ootd/makeup/weave


----------



## Lita (Jul 14, 2012)

shockolate said:


> It's in the right place.



shockolate Thanks..

*This too funny..I needed a good laugh..


----------



## Lita (Jul 14, 2012)

BackToMyRoots said:


> Awww. The Salem Weave Trials. Lol.



Dead just dead...lol


----------



## curlycoquette (Jul 14, 2012)

dasee said:


> Ditto on Glamtwinz.  They're gorgeous, but
> 
> @ Bolded.  hair, fashion, makeup, whatever.  Just cute black girls with cool personalities



 Gotcha. 
HeyFranHey (healthy lifestyle, holistic natural beauty, skin care, natural hair)

TheRitaWay (beauty, makeup tutorials, lifestyle)

lipSH0CK (makeup tutorials, fashion)

ACurlsBestFriend (natural hair, styling tutorials, discussion topics)

FusionofCultures (natural hair, styling tutorials)

JustKellee101 (natural hair, fashion, beauty)

bbeautymarkd (makeup tutorials and reviews)

iknowlee (natural hair, fashion, makeup)

bossin88 (natural hair, beauty, fashion)

kairox146 (natural hair styling tutorials)

MsVaughnTV (natural hair, beauty, fashion, makeup)

SimplYounique (natural hair, makeup)

loveislandbeauty (natural hair)

MsAriella89 (natural hair, styling tutorials, fashion, makeup, workouts)

MyNaturalSistas (natural hair, healthy living)

allthatsgold (natural hair, makeup tutorials)

MsDanti1 (natural hair styling tutorials, makeup)

sweeteababy0247 (natural hair)

160Days2Lose2 (natural hair, product reviews, fashion, weight loss)

I know I'm leaving out a lot, but this is a start. Let me know if you have most of these already.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm just happy y'all aren't talking about the supposed realist chick on youtube.  I really hate when she pops up on my youtube "suggestions".  I unsubscribed right when she started making STUPID arse daily videos to get her view count up. No, I'm not saying her name.  I don't want to subject any of y'all to her nonsense.


----------



## RoseGolden (Jul 14, 2012)

mech said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/fabulasityisme
> gorgeous girl, she has ootd, makeup tutorials but she's pretty much a weave girl.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/lizlizlive
> ...





curlycoquette said:


> Gotcha.
> HeyFranHey (healthy lifestyle, holistic natural beauty, skin care, natural hair)
> 
> TheRitaWay (beauty, makeup tutorials, lifestyle)
> ...




Oooh great lists! Thank you!  I heard of a lot of these.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jul 14, 2012)

I only realised who it was after someone said she said she was a nurse. I remember seeing one of her videos a couple years ago and thinking she looked pretty. She looks so different. Even her skin. I would not have recognised her.


----------



## curlycoquette (Jul 14, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> So nobody's going to mention my girl Wendy? Or are y'all just recommending black gurus?
> 
> 
> 
> It's Wendy'slookbook btw! I :heart2: her



Yes girl, specifically the black gurus.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 14, 2012)

Tamster said:


> someone on the forum posted Nitraab looks to wear tonight
> 
> *aaaawkwaaaaard*



That was me!  But I love most of her looks. I don't do the lashes, though. I know her style isn't for everyone.  I also can't get down with most of the hair she wears.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 14, 2012)

Lita said:


> Why is this in entertainment..Should be moved to the hair discussion thread..




Noob mistake. My bad


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 14, 2012)

I LLLOOOVVEEE Urban Bush Babes (in regards to hair YT'bers).


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 14, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:
			
		

> I LLLOOOVVEEE Urban Bush Babes (in regards to hair YT'bers).



No. 

Anyone like XGoldn? Aka ambrosiaaa? I want tea on her. 

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Jul 14, 2012)

Oasis said:


> there used to be a member here who claimed she did that. said she wore brown contacts because her hazel eyes got her too much attention/hateration. she was compulsive liar as well.
> 
> i kinda miss her.


 
I actually have a white friend that wears brown contacts over her naturally blues eyes because, where she's from, everyone has blonde hair and blue eyes and she wanted to stand out. 

She's gorgeous either way, really.


----------



## Tamster (Jul 14, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> No.
> 
> Anyone like XGoldn? Aka ambrosiaaa? I want tea on her.
> 
> Sent From Mah Phone



Ambrosia is alright to me. Shes hustling pretty hard with the store, the youtube vids and two jobs. 

I hate her friggin concealer. My goodness. She uses groundwork under her eyes i think.... its way too light. It just looks ridiculous. Her hair is cute tho. I loved her deva cut.


----------



## Katherina (Jul 14, 2012)

Edit: wrong thread


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 14, 2012)

Tamster said:
			
		

> Ambrosia is alright to me. Shes hustling pretty hard with the store, the youtube vids and two jobs.
> 
> I hate her friggin concealer. My goodness. She uses groundwork under her eyes i think.... its way too light. It just looks ridiculous. Her hair is cute tho. I loved her deva cut.



Yes. Love her hair but hate the light makeup and lips. Still want tea on her.  what she does for a living, and how she REALLY is. I always feel like people put on a bubbly personality for yt but it's fake. 

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## Tamster (Jul 14, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Yes. Love her hair but hate the light makeup and lips. Still want tea on her.  what she does for a living, and how she REALLY is. I always feel like people put on a bubbly personality for yt but it's fake.
> 
> Sent From Mah Phone



we used to follow eachother on twitter... she unfollowed me  ibtch ... so yeah.  jk its prob cause i flooded her tl.

she works in an office, idk what type of work exactly, just officey type, but then shes also a customer service person at a bcbg store. she calls it being a stylist or whatever but shes customer service.

no insight into her personality, we had some very bubbly convos on twitter but that doesnt mean much


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 14, 2012)

Tamster said:
			
		

> we used to follow eachother on twitter... she unfollowed me  ibtch ... so yeah.  jk its prob cause i flooded her tl.
> 
> she works in an office, idk what type of work exactly, just officey type, but then shes also a customer service person at a bcbg store. she calls it being a stylist or whatever but shes customer service.
> 
> no insight into her personality, we had some very bubbly convos on twitter but that doesnt mean much



Oh ok. I knew she did some type of customer service but she always made it like it was top secret. I know her bf has his own little clothing line going. Saw that on instagram. 

Wonder what happened to that YouTuber who had thick luscious hair. Then shaved it or something for modeling I believe then everyone clowned her and she took down all her videos. Anyone know who I'm talking about?

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## gimbap (Jul 14, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Wonder what happened to that YouTuber who had thick luscious hair. Then shaved it or something for modeling I believe then everyone clowned her and she took down all her videos. Anyone know who I'm talking about?



Yessss, but I can't think of her name either! I unsubscribed once she cut her hair


----------



## acapnleo (Jul 14, 2012)

This should be a sticky, with the great yt ladies/videos listed in here.

Thanks... now I need to get moving (I got stuff to do!!!)... before I watch another video!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 14, 2012)

What'chall done did to my thread?! It's too sunny in here! I need some SHADE!!


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 14, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:
			
		

> What'chall done did to my thread?! It's too sunny in here! I need some SHADE!!


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 14, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> What'chall done did to my thread?! It's too sunny in here! I need some SHADE!!











I have my eye on you CurlsOnFire23


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 14, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> I have my eye on you CurlsOnFire23


----------



## curlycoquette (Jul 14, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Oh ok. I knew she did some type of customer service but she always made it like it was top secret. I know her bf has his own little clothing line going. Saw that on instagram.
> 
> Wonder what happened to that YouTuber who had thick luscious hair. Then shaved it or something for modeling I believe then everyone clowned her and she took down all her videos. Anyone know who I'm talking about?
> 
> Sent From Mah Phone



You mean Cali B from ChiselleCouture? 





















She just vanished.  And that was back when there weren't as many longer, type 4~ish natural hair gurus, so she left a little void. She should've known folks get indignant about other naturals wearing short hair on purpose.   Seriously though, I don't know why she had to take all of her videos down. She had cute tutorials.


----------



## curlycoquette (Jul 14, 2012)

I am, I could do without those wigs though.  I don't think I've watched any of her videos in a minute.


----------



## curlycoquette (Jul 14, 2012)

Zuleika said:


> ^^ She took all her tuts down? Shame!



Yep and the whole channel is gone now. She hit us with the ...


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 14, 2012)

I freakin love Borderhammer. I copied her signature natural hair style today. Loved it!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 14, 2012)

Damn I didn't know ChiselleCouture was gone!


----------



## tru4reele (Jul 14, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Oh ok. I knew she did some type of customer service but she always made it like it was top secret. I know her bf has his own little clothing line going. Saw that on instagram.
> 
> Wonder what happened to that YouTuber who had thick luscious hair. Then shaved it or something for modeling I believe then everyone clowned her and she took down all her videos. Anyone know who I'm talking about?
> 
> Sent From Mah Phone



It's something about Ambrosia I don't like anymore. She talks like she think her sh*t don't stink and she always likes to act extra secretive about her life even though she's a YouTube guru. And her nude lips and chin really bother me...umm I think I'm about to unsubscribe. And she's boring.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone subscribed to Build-able Beauty aka Lade Elle aka Blenderealllaaaaaaa?


can someone tell me what she was saying? I was too busy look at the face that was on her glasses.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOFOzXcIB68&feature=g-all-u


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 14, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:
			
		

> Anyone subscribed to Build-able Beauty aka Lade Elle aka Blenderealllaaaaaaa?



I have watched one or two of her videos but haven't subscribed


----------



## tru4reele (Jul 14, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> Anyone subscribed to Build-able Beauty aka Lade Elle aka Blenderealllaaaaaaa?
> 
> 
> can someone tell me what she was saying? I was too busy look at the face that was on her glasses.
> ...



Yes I'm subbed to her but her bottom lip bothers me when she talks. I never watch her anymore.


----------



## diadall (Jul 14, 2012)

She smacks and talks too much.


----------



## curlycoquette (Jul 14, 2012)

tru4reele said:


> It's something about Ambrosia I don't like anymore. She talks like she think her sh*t don't stink and she always likes to act extra secretive about her life even though she's a YouTube guru. And her nude lips and chin really bother me...umm I think I'm about to unsubscribe. And she's boring.



I don't know much about Ambrosia because I've only watched a few of her hair tutorials, and don't really watch her channel consistently enough to know her life. What is she so secretive about?


----------



## blueberryd (Jul 14, 2012)

not even a good weave...
cute kimono tho


----------



## yardyspice (Jul 14, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 Where did you come from? You are hilarious!


----------



## tru4reele (Jul 14, 2012)

curlycoquette said:


> I don't know much about Ambrosia because I've only watched a few of her hair tutorials, and don't really watch her channel consistently enough to know her life. What is she so secretive about?



She has two jobs. One is at BCBG where she acts like she's a personal stylist or something. I just found out from Tamster that she works customer service. She has another job that she will always bring up but will never say where it is. Like she work for the CIA or something. Funny thing is she always brings up the job or makes videos "on the way to her job". Why even bring it up? I think she stripping. It's been other things that she is secretive about too. Cant think of them right now.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 14, 2012)

tru4reele said:


> She has two jobs. One is at BCBG where she acts like she's a personal stylist or something. I just found out from Tamster that she works customer service. She has another job that she will always bring up but will never say where it is. Like she work for the CIA or something. Funny thing is she always brings up the job or makes videos "on the way to her job". Why even bring it up? I think she stripping. It's been other things that she is secretive about too. Cant think of them right now.



She's done videos or maybe pics in some type of office setting before.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 14, 2012)

yardyspice said:


> @CurlsOnFire23 Where did you come from? You are hilarious!



as far as i know, bhm 

but yes, she is hilarious, i  you CurlsOnFire23


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 14, 2012)

yardyspice said:


> CurlsOnFire23 Where did you come from? You are hilarious!



LOL I'm just a drifter


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 14, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> as far as i know, bhm
> 
> but yes, she is hilarious, i  you CurlsOnFire23



:blowkiss:


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 14, 2012)

curlycoquette said:
			
		

> You mean Cali B from ChiselleCouture?
> 
> She just vanished.  And that was back when there weren't as many longer, type 4~ish natural hair gurus, so she left a little void. She should've known folks get indignant about other naturals wearing short hair on purpose.   Seriously though, I don't know why she had to take all of her videos down. She had cute tutorials.



Yes her!! I had her face in my head!

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 14, 2012)

tru4reele said:
			
		

> It's something about Ambrosia I don't like anymore. She talks like she think her sh*t don't stink and she always likes to act extra secretive about her life even though she's a YouTube guru. And her nude lips and chin really bother me...umm I think I'm about to unsubscribe. And she's boring.



 yes she seems uppity. That's why I wanted to know Tea on her. 

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 14, 2012)

tru4reele said:
			
		

> She has two jobs. One is at BCBG where she acts like she's a personal stylist or something. I just found out from Tamster that she works customer service. She has another job that she will always bring up but will never say where it is. Like she work for the CIA or something. Funny thing is she always brings up the job or makes videos "on the way to her job". Why even bring it up? I think she stripping. It's been other things that she is secretive about too. Cant think of them right now.



Stripping?!  I think she works at Starbucks the way she talks about it so much. 

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## Tamster (Jul 14, 2012)

Naw Im pretty sure i saw a pic of her and her cubicle. I think its like, insurance or something like that. Idk why she acts so secretive, but shes the type to do a posturing.


----------



## divya (Jul 14, 2012)

This thread is hilarious!!!!!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 14, 2012)

Uppity strippers? Lawd ok now *pulls up lawn chair* don't mind me ladies. *sips capri sun*


----------



## MsLauren (Jul 14, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:
			
		

> Uppity strippers? Lawd ok now *pulls up lawn chair* don't mind me ladies. *sips capri sun*



Ill join you. Pass me one!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 14, 2012)

MsLauren said:


> Ill join you. Pass me one!



 Girl i've got strawberry and fruit punch. take your pick! 

C'mon y'all!  I KNOW you've got some tea. Somebody down a couple shots of peach ciroc then get back in this thread..PRONTO!


----------



## kandake (Jul 14, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> Anyone subscribed to Build-able Beauty aka Lade Elle aka Blenderealllaaaaaaa?
> 
> 
> can someone tell me what she was saying? I was too busy look at the face that was on her glasses.
> ...




She annoys me to no end.  WTF is "earl" or however it is she pronounces "oil"


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 14, 2012)

Castor Earl. Coconut Earl..Jojoba Earl.


----------



## diadall (Jul 14, 2012)

kandake said:
			
		

> She annoys me to no end.  WTF is "earl" or however it is she pronounces "oil"



Yes...It makes me cringe.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 14, 2012)

What made me cringe is when African Export was dancing in that one thrift store video. She made some money off of me that day..I watched it like 20 times.


----------



## tru4reele (Jul 14, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> What made me cringe is when African Export was dancing in that one thrift store video. She made some money off of me that day..I watched it like 20 times.



Link the video please. And I cringe when she smile in the camera with that one snaggle crowded extra tooth on the bottom right.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 14, 2012)

tru4reele said:


> Link the video please. And I cringe when she smile in the camera with that one snaggle crowded extra tooth on the bottom right.



I'm looking for it now.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 14, 2012)

I felt like I was being seduced by Good Will. I filed a complaint.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 14, 2012)

NVM!! I Found it! LOL 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNU1CsnpN2I&feature=relmfu


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 14, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:
			
		

> NVM!! I Found it! LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNU1CsnpN2I&feature=relmfu



I thought I was at the strip club watching that


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 14, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> NVM!! I Found it! LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNU1CsnpN2I&feature=relmfu






I don't know what I was expecting, but it wasn't that.

Patra did it better. way better.


----------



## tru4reele (Jul 14, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> NVM!! I Found it! LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNU1CsnpN2I&feature=relmfu



 What in the Color Purple hell?


----------



## tru4reele (Jul 14, 2012)

The thread was moved I see.


----------



## Duff (Jul 14, 2012)

awww, I liked it where it was!!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 14, 2012)

tru4reele said:
			
		

> Link the video please. And I cringe when she smile in the camera with that one snaggle crowded extra tooth on the bottom right.





Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 14, 2012)

And in that video African export has a 5'oclock shadow! Damn:

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 14, 2012)

tru4reele said:
			
		

> What in the Color Purple hell?



 I'm crying! Why was she dancing like that? My sister said did she just slightly dutty wine in Napoleon dynamite boots?

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 14, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> NVM!! I Found it! LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNU1CsnpN2I&feature=relmfu




I.cain't.stand.you.


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 14, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> I'm crying! Why was she dancing like that? My sister said did she just slightly dutty wine in Napoleon dynamite boots?
> 
> Sent From Mah Phone



Nawl.  

I'm really tryin not to go in but...


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Jul 14, 2012)

Is that a tucked under shower cap pinned to her head?


----------



## curlycoquette (Jul 14, 2012)

Forgot about these:
nicelydamaged (fashion)

FASHIONdujourdaily. She posts on her blog much more frequently, but she does have a youtube channel as well. 

Joyce Harmonie (natural hair) She's really new and only has a few videos, but they're well made and edited, and I think she'll do well. [Disclaimer: she speaks french]

StyleBlazer (fashion, street style, interviews with celebs and successful blacks in various creative industries) This channel isn't centered around a youtube "guru", it's more about the people interviewed, and the styleblazer.com content.

HouseofHaute (fashion, lifestyle)


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jul 14, 2012)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> I'm just happy y'all aren't talking about the supposed realist chick on youtube.  I really hate when she pops up on my youtube "suggestions".  I unsubscribed right when she started making STUPID arse daily videos to get her view count up. No, I'm not saying her name.  *I don't want to subject any of y'all to her nonsense.*





CurlsOnFire23 said:


> What made me cringe is when African Export was dancing in that one thrift store video. She made some money off of me that day..I watched it like 20 times.





CurlsOnFire23 said:


> NVM!! I Found it! LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNU1CsnpN2I&feature=relmfu



WELP, there goes the neighborhood.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jul 14, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> NVM!! I Found it! LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNU1CsnpN2I&feature=relmfu



Isn't there like a Government body, or Task Force that prevents ish like this from happening...or at least prevents it from being seen by normal people??

I swear, I almost choked and died from laughing/horror...


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 15, 2012)

tru4reele said:
			
		

> What in the Color Purple hell?



Blahahaha!!! I think I just woke up the whole damn neighborhood!!! That was the most awkward thing I've ever seen in my life LMFAO


----------



## Tamster (Jul 15, 2012)

Da HELLL are yall doing posting africanexport? shes so special lord  what is that **** on her head


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 15, 2012)

See, i swear i wasn't going to comment but then you posted that AE video


----------



## Jasmataz (Jul 15, 2012)

Y'all ain't right lol!


Eta: I wonder why they moved the thread over here.


----------



## camilla (Jul 15, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> ...Because this growth is phenomenal! Jaw bone length to arm pit length in 2 months!
> 
> IDK if she's as famous here as she is on many other hair forums but I had to share.
> 
> ...



she's famous on bhm  the poster child for TALL TALES  PS your avatar pic is killing me
CurlsOnFire23 oke: get you but back over to bhm WE know drama


----------



## Mai Tai (Jul 15, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> What made me cringe is when African Export was dancing in that one thrift store video. She made some money off of me that day..I watched it like 20 times.





tru4reele said:


> Link the video please. And I cringe when she smile in the camera with that one snaggle crowded extra tooth on the bottom right.





CurlsOnFire23 said:


> I felt like I was being seduced by Good Will. I filed a complaint.



I can't stand neither one of y'all...


----------



## -PYT (Jul 15, 2012)

Why are AE's eyebrows so square in the middle? hated that lol y'all wrong


----------



## Philippians413 (Jul 15, 2012)

chelleyrock said:


> I did a google search and I think her name was YT name was AskChantilly. She was exposed by another YT'er and changed her YT name. All of her videos were removed.
> 
> Here's the video exposing her:
> http://youtu.be/9LcYHPcCHaQ


 

Chantilly/Fake baby gate was a mess lol. That showed me how gullible people REALLY are. I remember there being a poll on here on whether or not we thought the babies were real and the "yes" option got so many votes, even after all the proof was posted.


----------



## Philippians413 (Jul 15, 2012)

LoveBeautyKisses said:


> What about that lady madameCherie.
> 
> Didn't she have a growth potion and* when people confronted her about it not working...she called them nappy head*


----------



## Philippians413 (Jul 15, 2012)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> so i got distracted by the post about the woman who pretended to give birth and it was discovered they were actually fake babies.
> 
> the reborn babies on ebay are big business. i mean i just saw one that's supposed to be a preemie who was born that was born addicted to drug...tubes and everything included.  the documentaries on youtube of women who collect them.... i mean i think collecting dolls is an interesting hobby but they put them in strollers and go outside to the supermarket.
> 
> ...


 
You mean to tell me that someone paid $203 for a crack baby doll?


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 15, 2012)

tru4reele said:


> The thread was moved I see.



Why was this thread ever in the entertainment section anyway?  Is this person a celebrity.  The video was too boring, I couldn't get past 30sec.  Is this another hair guru?  Whats the short story, I can't read through this whole thread!


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 15, 2012)

Nevermind........


----------



## nappystorm (Jul 15, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:


> NVM!! I Found it! LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNU1CsnpN2I&feature=relmfu



Give me skrent, honey, give me skrent


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 15, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Her sister is a doctor.  This was covered in the entertainment thread a few weeks ago when someone posted pics of the sister at a RHOA event.  She had thick, long, natural hair.  Why I remember this...eh, I don't know, but I'll just try and link you.  ETA: Here's the link to the thread about her sister http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=625565&highlight=who+woman+is+so+can+hair+stalk


Whoa, that thread was serious.  In the tread they said they are not sister.


----------



## nickmack (Jul 15, 2012)

Which part of this girl is Jamaican?


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Jul 15, 2012)

Ew can this be moved out of a free part of the board so it's not searchable? This isn't even about hair and I don't like us having messiness that's googleable. Why not ot?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jul 15, 2012)

nickmack said:


> Which part of this girl is Jamaican?



No Parts...I speak for Jamaca when I say she is not welcome on the island.  De Gyal full a fart, an we no business wit she!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 15, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Why was this thread ever in the entertainment section anyway?  Is this person a celebrity.  The video was too boring, I couldn't get past 30sec.  Is this another hair guru?  Whats the short story, I can't read through this whole thread!



Lawd I said it was noob mistake!!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 15, 2012)

camilla said:


> she's famous on bhm  the poster child for TALL TALES  PS your avatar pic is killing me
> @CurlsOnFire23 oke: get you but back over to bhm WE know drama



 Tall Tales. Lies. Fantasies. I prefer to go with Fantasies. Sounds nicer


----------



## intergalacticartist (Jul 15, 2012)

What is so damn cool about being Jamaican anyway? I say this as a Jamaican-American lol


----------



## Tamster (Jul 15, 2012)

Move ths thing back to et, dang


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 15, 2012)

just posting another good thing that came from this tread  

http://www.stylepantry.com/category/my-style/


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 15, 2012)

this thread should be in every section btw


----------



## tru4reele (Jul 15, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Why was this thread ever in the entertainment section anyway?  Is this person a celebrity.  The video was too boring, I couldn't get past 30sec.  Is this another hair guru?  Whats the short story, I can't read through this whole thread!



It started off about one girl on YT and the lies about her hair. The bulk is about ALL YT gurus and not just hair gurus. The thread is not about hair but purely entertainment. Therefor it should be moved back to ET. No one is giving out hair advice or looking for it in this thread.


----------



## Boujoichic (Jul 15, 2012)

PretteePlease said:


> IMHO she has tracks in her head in the mech natural curly hair video
> 
> she leaves out a halo around her whole head and puts tracks in the middle. if you notice the edges in the front are curlier than the long middle and the front/very back are a different length. Same as the fishtail video front/underside short middle long



Exactly my thinking looks like she has a couple of tracks added in the back for length. Seeing the hair curly doesn't make it anymore authentic and I don't get why some people think so Extensions come in curly textures as well as straight.


----------



## Boujoichic (Jul 15, 2012)

Mai Tai said:


> I think Beautybyjj is gorgeous.  She wears a ton of makeup and weave but no one deserves to be fronted out on the internet the way they did this girl...



[email protected] I gotta go watch her videos now because she is straight up MAGIC with the makeup brush. The 2 people in those pics don't even look like they know each other much less being the same person


----------



## diadall (Jul 15, 2012)

I think that people that talk too much on YouTube have no friends that care to listen to them.

There is an art to giving a tutorial.


----------



## Auburn (Jul 15, 2012)

Mai Tai said:


> I think Beautybyjj is gorgeous.  She wears a ton of makeup and weave but no one deserves to be fronted out on the internet the way they did this girl...



*#N(*&X(&(&J(*D(&*HF
[email protected]?#

I no longer trust people with make up on.


SUBSCRIBING! LMAO!


----------



## Auburn (Jul 15, 2012)

Wait...

I really want to know how far my face can be transformed if she can do alla dat dere....


----------



## Boujoichic (Jul 15, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> Okay what y'all thank about Nitraa?? That's my girl, but sometimes she can be out there.  LOVE her makeup tutorials, though!



I like Nitraab she seems like a total sweetheart and is all kinds of perky my only complaint is that her foundation looks too light for her IMO


----------



## Boujoichic (Jul 15, 2012)

gimbap said:


> Does anyone follow glamtwinz? I stumbled on them the other day and watched a few videos. They're pretty, but they seem so...bored in their videos. http://www.youtube.com/user/glamtwinz334
> 
> eta: I like Ambrosia, minus the light concealer that she likes to put under her eyes.
> eta2: link to Ambrosia http://www.youtube.com/xgoldn



I love the glamtwinz334 hair (when it is straightened) but the focus of their videos have changed to makeup and fashion and a lot of haul videos so I haven't been watching their videos lately. I'm not a big fan of their makeup and the way they dress is really nothing special. They tend to shop at for the most part at one store Forever 21. I'm still subbed currently but thinking of unsubscribing. I think of my subscriptions in this way "Would I pay this person for the info they are giving me in this video?" If not I don't sub because some gurus do actually make their money off of our views and subscriptions. 

There was a big controversy over a video they did recently called "share the love" where they recommended other channels to their subbies that didn't already have many subscribers the stink was that they recommended a lot of clear people's channels. They even made a response video addressing all the negative comments they received.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 15, 2012)

Boujoichic said:
			
		

> I love the glamtwinz334 hair (when it is straightened) but the focus of their videos have changed to makeup and fashion and a lot of haul videos so I haven't been watching their videos lately. I'm not a big fan of their makeup and the way they dress is really nothing special. They tend to shop at for the most part at one store Forever 21. I'm still subbed currently but thinking of unsubscribing. I think of my subscriptions in this way "Would I pay this person for the info they are giving me in this video?" If not I don't sub because some gurus do actually make their money off of our views and subscriptions.
> 
> There was a big controversy over a video they did recently called "share the love" where they recommended other channels to their subbies that didn't already have many subscribers the stink was that they recommended a lot of clear people's channels. They even made a response video addressing all the negative comments they received.



They are too boring to me. Too monotone. Yeah and they are doing a lot of hauls.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 15, 2012)

Boujoichic said:


> [email protected] I gotta go watch her videos now because she is straight up MAGIC with the makeup brush. The 2 people in those pics don't even look like they know each other much less being the same person


 

One belongs on BHM the other here in LHCF.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jul 15, 2012)

LoveBeautyKisses said:


> What about that lady madameCherie.
> 
> Didn't she have a growth potion and *when people confronted her about it not working...she called them nappy head*


  thats is the funniest thing in this thread!!!



GaiasDaughter24 said:


> I actually have a white friend that wears brown contacts over her naturally blues eyes because, where she's from, everyone has blonde hair and blue eyes and she wanted to stand out.
> 
> She's gorgeous either way, really.


  when i was in elementary school i was insecure about my eyes because kids called them "weird white girl eyes" i dont see how that so far fetched to people? ....anything different can cause NEGATIVE attention (where YOU see exoctic the owner may see "weird")...of course i love my eyes now, but as a little kid/pre-teen i felt like a weirdo.


----------



## Anavrin (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=innRoKFd-YU&feature=relmfu

I posted this:

"They probably think your hair is fake because youve got some strange *** layers. I can clearly see where  one layer stops at your chin, another at your shoulders, and the rest keeps going down to what im guessing is your mid back. Im not saying your hair isnt real, but it looks like it would if someone had poorly blended extensions or clip ins. Fake or not, its beautiful."

I hope its not fake.

I WANT TO BELIEVE.


----------



## BlkMane (Jul 16, 2012)

Boujoichic said:


> [email protected] I gotta go watch her videos now because she is straight up MAGIC with the makeup brush. The 2 people in those pics don't even look like they know each other much less being the same person





Please someone tell me where to find her on YT. She needs to be a Hollywood makeup artist! That is amazing!!! She must have graduated from Hogwarts. Damn. I need some lessons from her.


----------



## BlkMane (Jul 16, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> thats is the funniest thing in this thread!!!
> 
> when i was in elementary school i was insecure about my eyes because kids called them "weird white girl eyes" i dont see how that so far fetched to people? ....anything different can cause NEGATIVE attention (where YOU see exoctic the owner may see "weird")...of course i love my eyes now, but as a little kid/pre-teen i felt like a weirdo.



Paris Hilton has naturally brown eyes and usually wears blue contacts. If you get to see a real close up pic of her you can tell. The Jamaican girl in those videos is definitely wearing contacts. Her pupils are ALWAYS the same size no matter what the lighting. And I can tell fake contacts the minute I lay eyes on them. The only ones that look real are the translucent ones to change the eye color of people who already have light eyes. Those opaque ones look fake.


----------



## BlkMane (Jul 16, 2012)

The Jamaican girl in the videos is a beautiful girl but her hair has tracks/weave. The very front of her hair is hers which can give it a "real" appearance to some, but overall you can see all the different (real) lengths thruout her head when she combs/handles it. Her longest hair is about shoulder length in the back. 

The video where her hair is wet was so funny. She shampoos then combs out her hair with NO CONDITIONER???!!! What curly/natural girl does that? No white, black or green curly I know does. 

Then she only detangles up to her ear? Never touches the top of her head. Guess she was scared the tracks might show if her wet hair separated at the top. So, funny.

Another thing, she shoots most of her videos so that the crown/top of her head is cut off. Guess when it ain't looking "right" up there she films like that so you can't tell the hair isn't all hers. Why shoot 90% of your vids with the top of your head cut off? 

I can't believe people think all that hair is hers. And her eyes are fake too. Obviously contacts, but the color does complement her.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jul 16, 2012)

BlkMane said:


> Paris Hilton has naturally brown eyes and usually wears blue contacts. If you get to see a real close up pic of her you can tell. The Jamaican girl in those videos is definitely wearing contacts. Her pupils are ALWAYS the same size no matter what the lighting. And I can tell fake contacts the minute I lay eyes on them. The only ones that look real are the translucent ones to change the eye color of people who already have light eyes. Those opaque ones look fake.



Agree...if you've ever worn fake colored contacts, and I have, you know what they look like on everyone else.  Those are fake.  I don't think it's an insult to call game on em either...I used to love rocking my green ones!


----------



## Boujoichic (Jul 16, 2012)

BlkMane said:
			
		

> Please someone tell me where to find her on YT. She needs to be a Hollywood makeup artist! That is amazing!!! She must have graduated from Hogwarts. Damn. I need some lessons from her.



Her name on youtube is beautybyjj I had to look her up


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jul 16, 2012)

BlkMane said:


> Paris Hilton has naturally brown eyes and usually wears blue contacts. If you get to see a real close up pic of her you can tell. The Jamaican girl in those videos is definitely wearing contacts. Her pupils are ALWAYS the same size no matter what the lighting. And I can tell fake contacts the minute I lay eyes on them. The only ones that look real are the translucent ones to change the eye color of people who already have light eyes. Those opaque ones look fake.


 @ BlkManeI do not disagree that her eyes are contacts, its OBVIOUS that they are ....i was actually referring to a some comments above that some people lie and make it seem like having nice eyes are an inconvience, and then another woman wrote about a light eyed coworker.....i would quote it but im not gong through 27 pages again ....my point was people who ACTUALLY have light eyes (not contacts) can have REAL insecurities about them depending on their experiences....its not always "just to get attention" like some would like to believe.


----------



## BlkMane (Jul 16, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Agree...if you've ever worn fake colored contacts, and I have, you know what they look like on everyone else.  Those are fake.  I don't think it's an insult to call game on em either...I used to love rocking my green ones!




In all the years colored (opaque) contacts have been available, I have only known one person to be able to wear them and have them look real. It was a pretty lady I used to know. She had golden brown skin, dark brown hair and wore the gray contacts (like Jamaica video girl). But for some reason, those contacts looked so real on her! She looked great. She didn't wear them all the time just when she felt like switching it up.

Colored contacts are cool on women if that is what they want to do. I associate it with changing your haircolor, etc. But, MEN with colored lenses on the other hand -- me NO likey.


----------



## BlkMane (Jul 17, 2012)

RedVelvet310 said:


> People say they hear snags when she's combing her hair.. have you ever heard someone comb their hair? From most recent memory I went to yoga a couple days ago and in the changing room a white girl with dirty blonde TYPE ONE hair was combing out her head and I heard snags from my end of the changing room.  It's called knots and rough combing, stop being brand new




I don't have to hear snags. She OBVIOUSLY has tracks, extensions, clip-ins, whatever you want to call it, augmenting her hair. She doesn't have a lace front on (though in ONE of the videos it kinda looked like she did). Her real hair is visible and the longest section stops just at her shoulders. In front, her hair is really short. Quite visible and quite obvious. Just like those contacts. Not sure why anyone would have to ask her if they are real.

I had never heard nor seen this girl before this thread. But, after viewing several of the videos, I just had to comment. By the way, she is a beautiful girl. She really doesn't need the contacts or the fake hair. If that makes her happy, so be it. But, if she is lying to her viewers claiming that is ALL her real hair and her real eye color, that is just WRONG. Especially if she is trying to push her own line of hair products based on her 'incredibly fast hair growth'.  Four inches a month? She would be a billionaire.


----------



## BlkMane (Jul 17, 2012)

Avaya said:


> Here's her vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybNZ_7wXe6s&list=UUIVM3-CW8t3DWDAfm88P27Q&index=104&feature=plcp



Avaya, thanks for posting the link.

People are so mean. All this cyberbullying. Absolutely ridiculous. Just watched her video about her answer to the people circulating the 'no makeup' picture of her (which is a still shot from one of her videos).

She is a pretty girl and looks great with her makeup. That particular no-makeup photo was taken when she was having a bad skin moment. 

Most women look very plain when you compare their bare face to their "made up" face. Most people would probably be surprised to see the bare face of most of their favorite actresses/singers, etc.

I love BeautybyJJ's accent! I've always liked British accents.


----------



## BlkMane (Jul 17, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> @ BlkManeI do not disagree that her eyes are contacts, its OBVIOUS that they are ....i was actually referring to a some comments above that some people lie and make it seem like having nice eyes are an inconvience, and then another woman wrote about a light eyed coworker.....i would quote it but im not gong through 27 pages again ....my point was people who ACTUALLY have light eyes (not contacts) can have REAL insecurities about them depending on their experiences....its not always "just to get attention" like some would like to believe.



LightEyedMami -- I didn't quote you to imply that you believed her contacts to be real. I think I just quoted you as a reference for MY quote about contacts since this thread is all over the place.    And yes, I agree with you. Kids will make fun of you for anything.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 17, 2012)

Anavrin said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=innRoKFd-YU&feature=relmfu
> 
> I posted this:
> 
> ...



In this video she should have parted her hair and showed her scalp to shut people up.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## R.A.A.H (Jul 17, 2012)

i already knew who this thread was about before posting..SMH..


----------



## My Friend (Jul 17, 2012)

diadall said:


> I think that people that talk too much on YouTube have no friends that care to listen to them.
> 
> There is an art to giving a tutorial.


----------



## Marand13 (Jul 17, 2012)

This thread is TOO FUNNY!!!
The worst part about it is there is no need to lie about wearing a weave or contacts. Every one wears weave! I think its just a vie for attention and the fact that she has kept it going for so long is just funny to me.

Amongst all the nonsense a good thing did come out of this thread though... I found some new youtubers to sub to.


----------

